# GGG: I want Floyd at 154



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

:smile


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not in a million fucking years would Mayweather take such a chance. I anticipate him to accuse Triple G of roiding by the end of the year or throwing a shitfit about the 'weight difference'.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

I want a time machine to bang Marylin Monroe.
(I have to find out)


----------



## BULLSEYE (Jan 26, 2014)

If Floyd refuses to fight Pacquiao, he isn't going anywhere near GGG


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

1 word:

Itsnevergonnahappenever


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

HBO fighters don't fight on Showtime. Blame HBO


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

No way. I wouldn't expect mayweather to move up anyways, I think its a bit of a mismatch.. everyone wants floyd right now and ggg aint getting it


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

GGG needs to stop picking on midgets


----------



## BULLSEYE (Jan 26, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> No way. I wouldn't expect mayweather to move up anyways, I think its a bit of a mismatch.. everyone wants floyd right now and ggg aint getting it


GGG wants the fight at 154, where Floyd is the Lineal :huh

This is a fight where Floyd gets knocked out.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

GGG would be sick trying to make 154. Also it would look bad that all the 154 fighters he got to blowup and fight him at 160 when he could have went down to 154 from the get go.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Then move down and beat someone decent at the weight first.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GGG can't make 154.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

This would be a fight I'd be interested in, I see Mayweather winning comfortably.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BULLSEYE said:


> GGG wants the fight at 154, where Floyd is the Lineal :huh
> 
> This is a fight where Floyd gets knocked out.


Mayweather has a chance actually. I advise against it but he could win.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> No way.* I wouldn't expect mayweather to move up* anyways, I think its a bit of a mismatch.. everyone wants floyd right now and ggg aint getting it


Move up.

Doesn't Floyd hold the WBA and the WBC belts as well as the RING championship and the TNBR championship at 154 ?

Nobody's asking him to move up.

He's just being asked to defend what he currently claims


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG could make 154 relatively easily I'm told. Mayweather will take this fight though. GGG would probably KO Packy and Canelo on the same night.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

GGG's clearly packed on some muscle and filled out over the past couple years. He doesn't strike me as a guy who could make 154 without having some issues.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

If he wants Mayweather at 154 he is going to have to do some work. Like move down to 154 defeat Lara and Canelo. Or defeat Martinez vs Cotto winner, then Canelo or Lara at 154. These are the things that would put him in Mayweather's scope at least, and build demand. Him fighting at MW and only looking to move down for Mayweather most likely isn't going to land him the fight. 

He will have to move down in weight and defeat guys around Mayweather's scope. If he plays it like Sergio Martinez played it over the last few yrs then he won't get the fight.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> GGG would probably KO Packy and Canelo on the same night.


Canelo would be such a sitting dick for Golovkin. He'd have two options. 1) do his low-output movement/occasional explosions thing and get tracked down and worn out or 2) exchange and get knocked senseless.


----------



## BULLSEYE (Jan 26, 2014)

GGG weighs in at 159. He can make 154.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

JMP said:


> *Canelo would be such a sitting dick for Golovkin. He'd have two options.* 1) do his low-output movement/occasional explosions thing and get tracked down and worn out or 2) exchange and get knocked senseless.


:lol:


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Isnt he contracted to HBO?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Thats funny, Andre Ward wants to fight GayGayGay


What do GayGayGay and his shitty fans have to say about that?


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:


Fucking I and U keys being right next to each other. Nice catch :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> GGG could make 154 relatively easily I'm told. Mayweather will take this fight though. GGG would probably KO Packy and Canelo on the same night.


Dawson would make 168 easy too I heard


----------



## R00ster (Jan 29, 2014)

WAAAAY too risky for Floyd. Won't happen.


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

So just this week alone we have had Collazo, Mayorga & now GGG calling Floyd out.

Well I can't blame any of them.

I thought GGG is tied to HBO anyway?

I suppose everyone is throwing their hat into the Mayweather sweep stakes......only 4 slots left,


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Emeritus said:


> So just this week alone we have had Collazo, Mayorga & now GGG calling Floyd out.
> 
> Well I can't blame any of them.
> 
> ...


Mayorga deserves the shot. He beat Forrest twice.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayorga would be better than Khan


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

JMP said:


> Mayorga deserves the shot. He beat Forrest twice.


LOL I'm sure he thinks so!


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Floyd had such a fit over fighting an ex-flyweight from the Phillipines, how would he expect to fight a monster like GGG?


----------



## R00ster (Jan 29, 2014)

...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Floyd had such a fit over fighting an ex-flyweight from the Phillipines, how would he expect to fight a monster like GGG?


I save the monster tag for actual monsters.

Tyson got the monster tag because he was koing heavyweight champions.

Gayboy gets called a monster by his ****** fans for koing cab drivers


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Floyd had such a fit over fighting an ex-flyweight from the Phillipines, how would he expect to fight a monster like GGG?


What fit? This is the same fit he had when fighting, Cotto, Canelo, Moseley LOL.

How could he know Pacquiao would shit his draws at the prospect of a little drug test?

Anyway GGG is contracted to HBO and Mayweather is contracted to SHO so not worth discussing.

That's not even counting that GGG is no monster, he looks like the real deal and it would be an ineresting match up but a monster? Let's not get carried away just yet.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

always trying to pick on small guys

go fight ward


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> always trying to pick on small guys
> 
> go fight ward


Well fucking said


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bungle said:


> Then move down and beat someone decent at the weight first.


+1


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Move up.
> 
> Doesn't Floyd hold the WBA and the WBC belts as well as the RING championship and the TNBR championship at 154 ?
> 
> ...


Well, it's not quite the same thing IMO because he beat Canelo at a catchweight to get someo f those titles.. He's not a true 154 pounder. It's one thing fighting Cotto and Canelo at 154, its an entirely different proposition fighting GGG who I think would knock him out.

I think he could offer a catchweight and weaken GGG and maybe show him some things GGG's never seen before.. but by the same token GGG would be showing Floyd power he's never felt before from a naturally bigger man. GGG's also a technically proficient boxer who won't fight like a retard (canelo)

Floyd is smart and he won't take this fight.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Nah... We need him and the other middleweights to fight. The division is a fuckin mess


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> always trying to pick on small guys
> 
> go fight ward


If we're assuming he's chasing the dollar then he should ignore Ward and fight Froch (if we're talking about him moving up). If we're assuming he's chasing P4P no. 1 then it's fair game to call out May as far as I'm concerned.

Thing is, GGG isn't even the most ridiculous guy to be calling out May in the last few days (i.e. Callazo, Mundine)


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> If we're assuming he's chasing the dollar then he should ignore Ward and fight Froch (if we're talking about him moving up). If we're assuming he's chasing P4P no. 1 then it's fair game to call out May as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Thing is, GGG isn't even the most ridiculous guy to be calling out May in the last few days (i.e. Callazo, Mundine)


 Hopkins...


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Hopkins...


Ha! I forgot that Hopkins put that out there. It does make me wonder though; when Floyd retires, who is going to be boxing's economical gravitational pull? Love him or hate him, boxing needs him.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thats funny, Andre Ward wants to fight GayGayGay
> 
> What do GayGayGay and his shitty fans have to say about that?


Ward beats GGG at 168, but GGG beats Ward at 160.

GGG is happy to go down to 154, why can't Ward go down to 160?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'll fight Floyd at 154. I'd get to eat and make a couple K


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Ward beats GGG at 168, but GGG beats Ward at 160.
> 
> GGG is happy to go down to 154, why can't Ward go down to 160?


GGG is ecstatic to go down because Mayweather is the money fight.

GGG isn't a big money or big legacy fight for Ward and he GGG isn't on anyone's P4P list either.

Ward has dominated every champion in his division.

Its GGG's camp that are saying he will fight anywhere from 154 to 168 yet we have yet to see him do it.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> always trying to pick on small guys
> 
> go fight ward


lol and what about Ward refusing to go the LHW

How is 158lb GGG wanted to fight Floyd Mayweather at 154lb picking on the small guy? Do you think GGG will win ?

The fear from the flomos is strong lmao


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> lol and what about Ward refusing to go the LHW
> 
> How is 158lb GGG wanted to fight Floyd Mayweather at 154lb picking on the small guy? Do you think GGG will win ?
> 
> The fear from the flomos is strong lmao


You can make an arguement that Ward should go to LHW as he has cleaned out Super Middle......

The least I have seen GGG weigh was 159lbs and the most I have seen Mayweather weigh was 151 while drinking right before the weigh in, so yes GGG is considerably bigger.

I would favour Floyd to win if the fight were to happen he has fought the better opposition is more talented and more experienced but the punching power of GGG could be the equaliser.

Either way the is nothing for Mayweather fans to be ashamed of he is being called out by a guy two weight classes above where he usually operates. He just happens to be that talented he can go up and still become lineal champion where he has no business being.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> lol and what about Ward refusing to go the LHW
> 
> How is 158lb GGG wanted to fight Floyd Mayweather at 154lb picking on the small guy? Do you think GGG will win ?
> 
> The fear from the flomos is strong lmao


Floyd began his career at 130 dumbass. Golovkin began his career at 160.... Err I think, with how many 154lbers he's fought might need to revise.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> lol and what about Ward refusing to go the LHW
> 
> How is 158lb GGG wanted to fight Floyd Mayweather at 154lb picking on the small guy? Do you think GGG will win ?
> 
> The fear from the flomos is strong lmao


flomo?

Does ward beat up small mws like GGG beats up 154ers?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

GGG: "I want Floyd at 154"

Floyd: "I want a cheeseburger with fries."


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Emeritus said:


> So just this week alone we have had Collazo, Mayorga & now GGG calling Floyd out.
> 
> Well I can't blame any of them.
> 
> ...


I thought he was too, but his fight wasnt even on TV in America 

Lol but really, as if Floyd is gonna fight a guy whos last fight wasnt even on an American network...cmon.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

i'd bet on floyd
not that it could happen, hbo/showtime.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

ahhh, the classic "connect my name to mayweather to build my own base up" plan.....well played GGG, but we all know you can't make 154


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not too interested in this fight tbh.

If Floyd wins then Gennady is drained, if Floyd loses then Gennady is too big.

Rather see Floyd v Lara and Golovkin v Martinez.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Not fair to expect Floyd to fight Golovkin.


----------



## ogle (Dec 12, 2013)

Emeritus said:


> Its GGG's camp that are saying he will fight anywhere from 154 to 168 yet we have yet to see him do it.


I keep seeing people claim this but it was actually a translation error. In the Kazakh language the phrase "anyone from 154 to 168" translates to "anyone from 154-160 and someday, maybe, some handpicked 168 lber's at a catchweight".


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Is there a source for this?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not fair to expect Floyd to fight Golovkin.


But it would be incredible for Floyd's legacy to beat someone like GGG. But then, legacy don't pay the bills I guess.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> But it would be incredible for Floyd's legacy to beat someone like GGG. But then, legacy don't pay the bills I guess.


GGG isn't even better than Canelo. At 20 year old Canelo was 50/50 with GGG in sparring. Imagine what the current Canelo would do. GGG would probably go into a coma


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG isn't even better than Canelo. At 20 year old Canelo was 50/50 with GGG in sparring. Imagine what the current Canelo would do. GGG would probably go into a coma


You genuinely believe that don't you. :lol:

Floyd's protection force in full effect.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Is there a source for this?


It was from his post fight interview last night, I seen it and he didn't actually call Floyd out specifically, he'd been talking about wanting to fight Martinez, the interviewer asked him if a Floyd fight could be made, would he move down to 154lbs and Golovkin said he would. Not much to get excited about, Golovkin knows there no chance of the fight happening, and is focused on getting the Martinez fight.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

MW titlists sure do love calling out WW's


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

stevebhoy87 said:


> It was from his post fight interview last night, I seen it and he didn't actually call Floyd out specifically, he'd been talking about wanting to fight Martinez, the interviewer asked him if a Floyd fight could be made, would he move down to 154lbs and Golovkin said he would. Not much to get excited about, Golovkin knows there no chance of the fight happening, and is focused on getting the Martinez fight.


I figured, because GGG only months earlier had stated himself the fight was impossible to make, only his team had mentioned it as a possible opponent.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG isn't even better than Canelo. At 20 year old Canelo was 50/50 with GGG in sparring. Imagine what the current Canelo would do. GGG would probably go into a coma


atsch:rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Luf said:


> I'm not too interested in this fight tbh.
> 
> If Floyd wins then Gennady is drained, if Floyd loses then Gennady is too big.
> 
> Rather see Floyd v Lara and Golovkin v Martinez.


/thread


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thats funny, Andre Ward wants to fight GayGayGay
> 
> What do GayGayGay and his shitty fans have to say about that?


Thats funny, Stevenson wants to fight Andre Ward

What does Ward and his shitty fans have to say about that?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Mayweather would probably win but it'd be an ugly fight, a boring fight.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward dont beat up anyone at the minute he never fights


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> always trying to pick on small guys
> 
> go fight ward


Perhaps Ward should fight Stevenson...


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Some crazy hypocrisy in this thread.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Some crazy hypocrisy in this thread.


Who wins Golovkin or Ward?


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Golovkin shouldnt fight Floyd or Ward


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Who wins Golovkin or Ward?


Ward wins comfortably at 168lbs, 50-50 at 160lbs.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> lol and what about Ward refusing to go the LHW
> 
> How is 158lb GGG wanted to fight Floyd Mayweather at 154lb picking on the small guy? Do you think GGG will win ?
> 
> The fear from the flomos is strong lmao


GGG was 171 in the ring for Macklin.. Weigh in weight means nothing. Ask Chavez, Canelo, and Broner


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Emeritus said:


> What fit? This is the same fit he had when fighting, Cotto, Canelo, Moseley LOL.
> 
> How could he know Pacquiao would shit his draws at the prospect of a little drug test?
> 
> ...







This fit...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG isn't much bigger inside the ring than Canelo though he certainly is not as experienced with weightdraining as Canelo is.
156-158 catchweight would be fair enough.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Move up.
> 
> Doesn't Floyd hold the WBA and the WBC belts as well as the RING championship and the TNBR championship at 154 ?
> 
> ...


If Gx3 can make 154, why is he bringing 154 guys up to 160?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Thats funny, Stevenson wants to fight Andre Ward
> 
> What does Ward and his shitty fans have to say about that?


Ward ruins him, would love to see it...would give non Americans another reason to hate him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Ward wins comfortably at 168lbs, 50-50 at 160lbs.


I'm no fan of Ward but I don't think he has any reason to go down for that fight. Who is Golovkin erally? he's on TurboTeam, but He's merely a title holder


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> If Gx3 can make 154, why is he bringing 154 guys up to 160?


Pretty obvious.

160 is his best weight and 154 would be a be difficult and a bit risky.

The risk/reward issue changes if it's Floyd and a megapayday.

Besides, he isn't 'bringing' anybody up from 154.

He holds a 160 belt and anyone who wants it should fight him for it at 160.

Floyd holds belts at 154 and therefore, should be prepared to defend them against anyone who makes 154.

Pretty simple.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

I want Beyonce to sit on my face while Scarlett Johansson blows me.
(Or the other way around, I'm not picky)


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Ward ruins him, would love to see it...would give non Americans another reason to hate him.


Funny thing is i dont hate him, i just find it funny that Golovkin is expected to move up in weight to face a p4p top 3 talent, yet Ward wont make the move north to face Stevenson who may i add has made the offer to come back down to 168lbs to make the fight. Id obviously back Ward to win but the hypocrisy in this thread is quite alarming.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Pretty obvious.
> 
> 160 is his best weight and 154 would be a be difficult and a bit risky.
> 
> ...


Lmao you Floyd haters crack me up. A

Ok Gayboy can go down to 154 and prove he can fight at the weight.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm no fan of Ward but I don't think he has any reason to go down for that fight. Who is Golovkin erally? he's on TurboTeam, but He's merely a title holder


Ward and his team are notoriously tough negotiators and would flat out refuse any demands by team Golovkin to come down in weight. Its a credit to the noise that Golovkin is making that people are willing to throw his name in with Wards, in reality the fight is ridiculous and stupid at this point in Golovkins career.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Funny thing is i dont hate him, i just find it funny that Golovkin is expected to move up in weight to face a p4p top 3 talent, yet Ward wont make the move north to face Stevenson who may i add has made the offer to come back down to 168lbs to make the fight. Id obviously back Ward to win but the hypocrisy in this thread is quite alarming.


You only see it as hypocrisy because Gayboy fans are the worst in the sport bar none.

Lets see everyone at middleweight is ducking Gayboy, yet he fights ghanian cabbies and 154lbers and calls out Floyd

Ward says hed fight him but suddenly Ward who is the consensus top 3 fighter in the planet and has proven himself over and over again in one of the toughest runs in recent times has to fight average Stevenson lol!!!

Like Ward said "go work on your defense Golovkin"


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

If Floyd drained down, and fought someone over whom he held a 18-20lb weight advantage, he'd be crucified for cherry picking smaller fighters.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Ward and his team are notoriously tough negotiators and would flat out refuse any demands by team Golovkin to come down in weight. Its a credit to the noise that Golovkin is making that people are willing to throw his name in with Wards, in reality the fight is ridiculous and stupid at this point in Golovkins career.


Lmao!!! Gayboy is 32 years old and his best win is Matthew Macklin

And what point in his career does he step up?

Just admit it gayboy fan "Ward would kick GayGayGay's ass and im afraid to see him get exposed so im happy to claim everyone is ducking him while he looks average against Cabbies"


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> If Floyd drained down, and fought someone over whom he held a 18-20lb weight advantage, he'd be crucified for cherry picking smaller fighters.


Gay boy fans are the worst. Nothing needs to be said


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Ward ruins him, would love to see it...would give non Americans another reason to hate him.


Another great White European hype ruined


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You only see it as hypocrisy because Gayboy fans are the worst in the sport bar none.
> 
> Lets see everyone at middleweight is ducking Gayboy, yet he fights ghanian cabbies and 154lbers and calls out Floyd
> 
> ...


Im happy that you have more confidence in Wards ability than the man himself, beating Stevenson is very good win and its pathetic that your trying to pretend otherwise. Who else is there for Ward to fight at 168lbs? I'll be waiting.

Please tell me the opponents who are lining up at 160lbs? again i'll be waiting.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Another great White European hype ruined


Last time i checked Stevenson wasnt white or European... I suggest you read the post he was replying to.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Im happy that you have more confidence in Wards ability than the man himself, beating Stevenson is very good win and its pathetic that your trying to pretend otherwise. Who else is there for Ward to fight at 168lbs? I'll be waiting.
> 
> Please tell me the opponents who are lining up at 160lbs? again i'll be waiting.


Stevenson isnt near the fighter Froch nor Kessler was and you know it

Seriously stop it Gayboy fans stop trying to deflecf from gayboy beating up cabbies by saying Ward is ducking Adonis Stevenson after Ward has done what hes done at his age

Its disgraceful which for you lot makes sense...

Youre a disgraceful bunch


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Stevenson isnt near the fighter Froch nor Kessler was and you know it
> 
> Seriously stop it Gayboy fans stop trying to deflecf from gayboy beating up cabbies by saying Ward is ducking Adonis Stevenson after Ward has done what hes done at his age
> 
> ...


So disgraceful i dont have to resort to a homophobic nickname because i lack the intelligence to produce anything better, ok you got me.:lol:

The super six ended 2 years ago didnt you hear, the hard work dont stop there, i asked you who else Ward could conceivably fight at 168lbs and you avoided the question because you clearly dont have an answer.

Stevenson decimates the Froch that was in the ring against Ward, as for Kessler i dont believe you can quite make your mind up how good he is, one minute he's a hype job and the next minute he's the reason why Stevenson should be ignored. Fuck me is it too much to ask for a little consistency?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Andre Ward - 29 years old
#2 P4P
WBA (Super) super middleweight champion (168 lbs)
WBC super middleweight champion (168 lbs)
The Ring/Lineal Championship Titles:

The Ring super middleweight champion (168 lbs)

Top victories

Carl Froch
Mikkel Kessler
Chad Dawson
Sakio Bika
Arthur Abraham
Edison Miranda
Edwin Rodriguez

Gennady Golovkin - 31 years old
Unranked P4P
WBA middleweight champion (160)

Top victories

Gabriel Rosado
Matthew Macklin
Proska
Ishida
Errrr....
Curtis Stevens

Loololololololol

Your fighters pathetic


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Andre Ward - 29 years old
> #2 P4P
> WBA (Super) super middleweight champion (168 lbs)
> WBC super middleweight champion (168 lbs)
> ...


So why an earth do you want him to move upto super middleweight to face Ward when he clearly isnt deserving at this point, fuck me your simple.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Andre Ward - 29 years old
> #2 P4P
> WBA (Super) super middleweight champion (168 lbs)
> WBC super middleweight champion (168 lbs)
> ...


:SOGSOG is the business


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

> Stevenson decimates the Froch that was in the ring against Ward, as for Kessler i dont believe you can quite make your mind up how good he is, one minute he's a hype job and the next minute he's the reason why Stevenson should be ignored. Fuck me is it too much to ask for a little consistency?


Loool! Stevenson decimates Froch ladies and gentleman

This is why i say Golovkin fans are the worst in the sport

Its irrefutable how utterly disgraceful they are

Tell me dumbass would Edwin Rodriguez be the best win on Gayboys resume. Be honest now


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Loool Stevenson decimates Froch ladies and gentleman
> 
> This is why i say Golovkin fans are the worst in the sport


He got put on his ass by Groves who although powerful doesnt hold nearly the same power that Adonis does, we may even get to find out providing Froch gets through groves next time out.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> :SOGSOG is the business


Only 29 as well, not even in his prime yet


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> He got put on his ass by Groves who although powerful doesnt hold nearly the same power that Adonis does, we may even get to find out providing Froch gets through groves next time out.


Umm Ward fought Froch 2 years ago and Froch is getting long in the tooth and its easy to figure he lost a step. The Froch Ward beat went on to blow undefeated Bute out the water

Seriously just stop


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Are we at least agreed that Floyd-GGG at 154 or some reasonable CW is much less likely to happen than GGG-Ward?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Ward and his team are notoriously tough negotiators and would flat out refuse any demands by team Golovkin to come down in weight. Its a credit to the noise that Golovkin is making that people are willing to throw his name in with Wards, in reality the fight is ridiculous and stupid at this point in Golovkins career.


Well wasn't it Golovkin saying he'd fight from 154 to 168 recently? He shouldn't say crap like that if he doesn't want to get called out on it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Are we at least agreed that Floyd-GGG at 154 or some reasonable CW is much less likely to happen than GGG-Ward?


I think we can agree you Pactards should be grateful that gayboy fans have taken your title of worst fans on the sport

Then again youve been quiet since the hero of asia got laid out by a 40 year old accountant


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I think we can agree you Pactards should be grateful that gayboy fans have taken your title of worst fans on the sport
> 
> Then again youve been quiet since the hero of asia got laid out by a 40 year old accountant


I'm not sure why you flomos are so against GGG since its not likely he'll fight Floyd as Floyd is more about money than legacy. He's an exciting fighter who scores knockouts. He's much better TV than your other heros like GRJ for instance. Why can't you look beyond race?

Well, silly question, you're white so you do look beyond race. Sorry.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Umm Ward fought Froch 2 years ago and Froch is getting long in the tooth and its easy to figure he lost a step. The Froch Ward beat went on to blow undefeated Bute out the water
> 
> Seriously just stop


Oh so he lost a step in the space of six months, having looked at his best against Kessler he suddenly lost a half step against Groves, shame on you MW, Groves was just too good for 6 rounds. He blew out Bute a year and a half ago, always keeps himself close to the weight limit, in shape and never lets himself get out of shape, sorry im not buying the bullshit, Groves was just that good.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Well wasn't it Golovkin saying he'd fight from 154 to 168 recently? He shouldn't say crap like that if he doesn't want to get called out on it.


True but thats Abel Sanchez doing the talking, id love it as much as the next person if he shut his trap once in a while.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I'm not sure why you flomos are so against GGG since its not likely he'll fight Floyd as Floyd is more about money than legacy. He's an exciting fighter who scores knockouts. He's much better TV than your other heros like GRJ for instance. Why can't you look beyond race?
> 
> Well, silly question, you're white so you do look beyond race. Sorry.


It's because many think he'd beat Floyd, so they automatically hate him.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> It's because many think he'd beat Floyd, so they automatically hate him.


Thats the puzzling thing, they swear up and down that Floyd is much too technical and skilled and GGG has tons of flaws but when GGG says yeah, no problem I'll fight Floyd at 154, suddenly its unfair and GGG should be ashamed of himself. :huh


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Thats the puzzling thing, they swear up and down that Floyd is much too technical and skilled and GGG has tons of flaws but when GGG says yeah, no problem I'll fight Floyd at 154, suddenly its unfair and GGG should be ashamed of himself. :huh


It is pretty lame. I think it's a good fight but it should happen at 160. I don't want to see a career 30+ yr old middleweight coming down in weight, people moaned about Canelo having to drop weight so...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I'm not sure why you flomos are so against GGG since its not likely he'll fight Floyd as Floyd is more about money than legacy. He's an exciting fighter who scores knockouts. He's much better TV than your other heros like GRJ for instance. Why can't you look beyond race?


Gayboy only mentioned Floyds name recently ive been against him for a looong time. I have no problem calling out Floyd, Floyd is the cash cow and the biggest name and greatest fighter in the sport. If Pacquiao hadnt have gotten his egg roll smashed in thr dirt im sure Gayboy would call him out too

He's an exciting fighter who scores kos over cab drivers.

If Ward was fighting guys like Adama hed have a 90% ko percentage as well lol

Ask yourself why Quillin who has faced better comp and has a similar Ko percentage isnt being similarly lauded

The truth will set you free little guy


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Thats the puzzling thing, they swear up and down that Floyd is much too technical and skilled and GGG has tons of flaws but when GGG says yeah, no problem I'll fight Floyd at 154, suddenly its unfair and GGG should be ashamed of himself. :huh


Umm Floyd is more skilled but we have weight classes for a reason and Gayboy is a legit middleweight and Floyd struggles weighing past 150

Youre a pactard whos still butthurt King Asia got smacked and know nobody around Floyds weight class can beat him so you want him to fight a middleweight

Tell you what crouching tiger tiny penis, if Gayboy comes down to 154 and beats someone there then ot can be considered


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ask yourself why Quillin who has faced better comp and has a similar Ko percentage isnt being similarly lauded
> 
> The truth will set you free little guy


Because Golovkin makes easy work out of These guys. Quillin not. And Golovin still hs more knock Outs. Dumb dumb dumb arguement. And Quillin hasnt faced better comp. Again dumb. Just stop posting shit Little child.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Gayboy ****, there is a p4p 2 fighter who is Gayboys size who wants to fight him. Why not Ward?


Why are you types always so threatened by our slick black brothers?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Because Golovkin makes easy work out of These guys. Quillin not. And Golovin still hs more knock Outs. Dumb dumb dumb arguement. And Quillin hasnt faced better comp. Again dumb. Just stop posting shit Little child.


Outside of Macklin who has gayboy faced on the same plain as Quillins opposition

And dont say Curtis Stevens again you dumbass.

Jesse fucking Brinkley who Quillin handled in 3 rounds pushed his shit in lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

crouching tiger tiny penis :rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> I'm not sure why you flomos are so against GGG since its not likely he'll fight Floyd as Floyd is more about money than legacy. He's an exciting fighter who scores knockouts. He's much better TV than your other heros like GRJ for instance. Why can't you look beyond race?
> 
> Well, silly question, you're white so you do look beyond race. Sorry.


You think Golovkin wants the fight for legacy?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Gayboy ****, there is a p4p 2 fighter who is Gayboys size who wants to fight him. Why not Ward?
> 
> Why are you types always so threatened by our slick black brothers?


Are you aware of how hypocritical you are when you post these things? If you don't think GGG should fight Floyd based on size, then you'd agreee GGG should not fight Ward for the same reason. They are not the same size genius. Be consistent, rather then just consistently idiotic please.

Why do you think anyone is threatened by someone slick or black? Do posters like you always have to resort to some race baiting crap?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Move to 154 and make some waves if you want the fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Outside of Macklin who has gayboy faced on the same plain as Quillins opposition
> 
> And dont say Curtis Stevens again you dumbass.
> 
> Jesse fucking Brinkley who Quillin handled in 3 rounds pushed his shit in lol


hmmm maybe Rosado? The guy who gave Quillin hell? Even hurt him in round 4? You are too easy. As I said your parents should turn down your Internet. lol lol lol (MW language :-()


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Gayboy ****, there is a p4p 2 fighter who is Gayboys size who wants to fight him. Why not Ward?
> 
> Why are you types always so threatened by our slick black brothers?


GGG is too small for Ward, but Floyd is not too small for GGG. The racism is ridiculous


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> GGG is too small for Ward, but Floyd is not too small for GGG. The racism is ridiculous


Racism? atsch Always a race play with FMjr defenders...
GGG was asked about FMJr. And all the FMjr fans seem to be OK with Floyd's business moves, but no one else is allowed to do the same. Not to mention, GGG said he'd go to 154. Has Ward said he'd go to 160 for GGG? Do you get the difference there?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, when the flomos resort to racial attacks, its pretty much game over for their defense of Floyd. Shame they can't get over their racism.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Yeah, when the flomos resort to racial attacks, its pretty much game over for their defense of Floyd. Shame they can't get over their racism.


I've noticed so many of these guys who cry about racism, constantly talk about race in their own negative fashion.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> Racism? atsch Always a race play with FMjr defenders...
> GGG was asked about FMJr. And all the FMjr fans seem to be OK with Floyd's business moves, but no one else is allowed to do the same. Not to mention, GGG said he'd go to 154. Has Ward said he'd go to 160 for GGG? Do you get the difference there?


Again, GGG isn't too big for Floyd, but Ward is too big for GGG. It's hypocrisy. The size difference between Floyd/GGG is much greater than Ward/GGG


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Are you aware of how hypocritical you are when you post these things? If you don't think GGG should fight Floyd based on size, then you'd agreee GGG should not fight Ward for the same reason. They are not the same size genius. Be consistent, rather then just consistently idiotic please.
> 
> Why do you think anyone is threatened by someone slick or black? Do posters like you always have to resort to some race baiting crap?


but it's not quite the same. Golovkin is 5'11 and fought in the amateurs at 165 against guys like Andre Dirrell. Andre Ward is a little bigger but not much.

Floyd is 5'7 and came up from 130. He is a borderline midget.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Again, GGG isn't too big for Floyd, but Ward is too big for GGG. It's hypocrisy. The size difference between Floyd/GGG is much greater than Ward/GGG


Is this your opinion, or are you just "playing the sides" to debate this tired topic? Look, either you agree Floyd is too small for GGG and GGG is too small for Ward, or you don't, and are pretty hypocritical despite crying about hypocrisy. So which is it? You don't get to have it both ways.

If Ward said he would go to 160 to face GGG, that's one thing. But he hasn't. So the situations, while similar on the surface, are vastly different based on only ONE of the two, (GGG and Ward), say he'd move down to face someone. When Ward says the same, then come back and boast hypocrisy.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

conradically said:


> but it's not quite the same. Golovkin is 5'11 and fought in the amateurs at 165 against guys like Andre Dirrell. Andre Ward is a little bigger but not much.
> 
> Floyd is 5'7 and came up from 130. He is a borderline midget.


I understand that. But Floyd is not 130 anymore, hasn't been for over a decade. It's where they are TODAY that matters.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

lol always funny to read the responses these kind of threads get


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Racism? atsch Always a race play with FMjr defenders...
> GGG was asked about FMJr. And all the FMjr fans seem to be OK with Floyd's business moves, but no one else is allowed to do the same. Not to mention, GGG said he'd go to 154. Has Ward said he'd go to 160 for GGG? Do you get the difference there?


Mayweather doesn't need to be defended. He has accomplished more in his career then GGG has. He moved up 5 weight classes fighting 2 weight classes above his weight to get his payday. Has fought a weight class higher then his weight the majority of his career.

From Mosley to Canelo seems like the same arguments different names.

If GGG would like to fight Mayweather at 154 then he should move down to 154 and defeat some guys at that weight around Mayweather's scope creating some buzz because just calling out Mayweather's name but not putting any work to actually land that fight isn't going to get him the fight.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> I understand that. But Floyd is not 130 anymore, hasn't been for over a decade. It's where they are TODAY that matters.


By that standard Floyd is 147 and GGG is 160.

How about a GGG versus Marquez fight?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Mayweather doesn't need to be defended. He has accomplished more in his career then GGG has. He moved up 5 weight classes fighting 2 weight classes above his weight to get his payday. Has fought a weight class higher then his weight the majority of his career.
> 
> From Mosley to Canelo seems like the same arguments different names.
> 
> If GGG would like to fight Mayweather at 154 then he should move down to 154 and defeat some guys at that weight around Mayweather's scope creating some buzz because just calling out Mayweather's name but not putting any work to actually land that fight isn't going to get him the fight.


I'm sure you insisted JMM face and beat some WW's before he fought FMjr at 147, right? Did you also insist FMjr defeat some JrMws before facing DLH at 154? So now GGG gas to qualify first?:huh

Hey, like I said, GGG was asked about FMjr. And for some reason, being asked about a fight, and saying he'd fight him where FMjr has held a couple belts already, means GGG must face a SprMW first. The logic on this board is entirely too emotional.

Save the "he don't need defending" line when there's about 5-6 posters who ONLY defend him.

Look, I don't care if this fight does not get made. I certainly wouldn't blame FMJr for not taking this if possible. He gains nothing but an L. But win or lose, it would be an amazing show of guts by FMJ, and would garner a lot of respect. Hell, even Cotto is looking for a MW title despite the odds against him.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

conradically said:


> By that standard Floyd is 147 and GGG is 160.
> 
> How about a GGG versus Marquez fight?


Floyd is 3-0 at jrmw with three titles and is considered the lineal jrMW champ by many.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Floyd is 3-0 at jrmw with three titles and is considered the lineal jrMW champ by many.


He fought Canelo at 150 catchweight (why?), his next fight is at 147, his other wins were against Cotto (also coming up from welter) and ODLH (though absurdly dwarfed in size, he took the fight for an enormous payday)

GGG -- number of fights at 154: Zero.

So is it what they are TODAY -- or not?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

conradically said:


> He fought Canelo at 150 catchweight (why?), his next fight is at 147, his other wins were against Cotto (also coming up from welter) and ODLH (though absurdly dwarfed in size, he took the fight for an enormous payday)
> 
> GGG -- number of fights at 154: Zero.
> 
> So is what they are TODAY -- or not?


Why? For a slight advantage, even if just mental, that's why. Cotto weighed 154, DLH weighed 154. And he wanted canelo lighter. It's a part of boxing that's been around since the beginning, gaining leverage when you can.

TODAY, FMjr is the reigning JrMw champ, until he gives up those belts. GGG said he can go down, and judging by his last weigh ins, it's not inconceivable.

Again, I wouldn't blame floyd for not taking this anymore then i do GGG for not taking a ward fight. But the difference it, GGG said he'd move to accommodate FMjr. No such claim from Ward.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> I'm sure you insisted JMM face and beat some WW's before he fought FMjr at 147, right? Did you also insist FMjr defeat some JrMws before facing DLH at 154? So now GGG gas to qualify first?:huh
> 
> Hey, like I said, GGG was asked about FMjr. And for some reason, being asked about a fight, and saying he'd fight him where FMjr has held a couple belts already, means GGG must face a SprMW first. The logic on this board is entirely too emotional.
> 
> ...


I would have rather JMM did compete at WW first to prove he could handle fighting at that weight. Mayweather should have been fighting at 140 but specifically moved to 147 to be around DLH scope then moved up in weight again to get his payday. So in comparison GGG would need to move down to 154 defeat some of the top 154 pounders and then move down again to 147 to fight Mayweather if you really wanted compare what Mayweather did to fight DLH.

Besides all that, JMM and Mayweather both had long established HOF pro careers already before they got there shots.

GGG doesn't have a long established HOF career at the moment and hasn't done anything to put himself in position to fight Mayweather. But GGG is big and hits hard so Mayweather should fight him.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

According to Gayboy fans like Mal fighting Floyd a guy who spent 70% of his career below 147 is the same as fighting Ward


Golovkin fought Andre Dirrell in the olympics, yet Ward is too big lol!!!!!


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> I would have rather JMM did compete at WW first to prove he could handle fighting at that weight. Mayweather should have been fighting at 140 but specifically moved to 147 to be around DLH scope then moved up in weight again to get his payday. So in comparison GGG would need to move down to 154 defeat some of the top 154 pounders and then move down again to 147 to fight Mayweather if you really wanted compare what Mayweather did to fight DLH.
> 
> Besides all that, JMM and Mayweather both had long established HOF pro careers already before they got there shots.
> 
> GGG doesn't have a long established HOF career at the moment and hasn't done anything to put himself in position to fight Mayweather. But GGG is big and hits hard so Mayweather should fight him.


Ok...but that did not happen. JMM did NOT prove himself at 147, nor did FMJr have to prove himself at jrMw to get his title shot vs. DLH. It's about choices and wohm they think they can beat, and whom they will not acknowledge.

None of this post really tackles the issue, it's just circumstance that you like. The argument of "putting yourself into position to face FMJr" is pretty much a concoction by fans. Floyd faces guys who "fit the bill", not those who are deserving. Deserving rarely occurs in boxing anymore anyway.

It has nothing to do with "hitting hard and is big". But the fact that you go there suggests where your defense lies, and how you discuss these things.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

this guy is ducking Ward


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Why? For a slight advantage, even if just mental, that's why. Cotto weighed 154, DLH weighed 154. And he wanted canelo lighter. It's a part of boxing that's been around since the beginning, gaining leverage when you can.
> 
> TODAY, FMjr is the reigning JrMw champ, until he gives up those belts. GGG said he can go down, and judging by his last weigh ins, it's not inconceivable.
> 
> Again, I wouldn't blame floyd for not taking this anymore then i do GGG for not taking a ward fight. But the difference it, GGG said he'd move to accommodate FMjr. No such claim from Ward.


The reason for the 150 catchweight is because Floyd is a midget. Which is what I'm saying. Golovkin is big, very much bigger than Floyd.

So, yes, a fight could happen in theory, if GGG could boil down to 154, but it would be a freak show. It would be interesting no doubt and I'd love to see it. But it's very, very unlikely to happen.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Why? For a slight advantage, even if just mental, that's why. Cotto weighed 154, DLH weighed 154. And he wanted canelo lighter. It's a part of boxing that's been around since the beginning, gaining leverage when you can.
> 
> TODAY, FMjr is the reigning JrMw champ, until he gives up those belts. GGG said he can go down, and judging by his last weigh ins, it's not inconceivable.
> 
> Again, I wouldn't blame floyd for not taking this anymore then i do GGG for not taking a ward fight. But the difference it, GGG said he'd move to accommodate FMjr. No such claim from Ward.


So Gayboy can fight Floyd a former 130lber but cant fight Ward?

Like i said the worst fans on the planet. Scum really


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Ok...but that did not happen. JMM did NOT prove himself at 147, nor did FMJr have to prove himself at jrMw to get his title shot vs. DLH. It's about choices and wohm they think they can beat, and whom they will not acknowledge.
> 
> None of this post really tackles the issue, it's just circumstance that you like. The argument of "putting yourself into position to face FMJr" is pretty much a concoction by fans. Floyd faces guys who "fit the bill", not those who are deserving. Deserving rarely occurs in boxing anymore anyway.
> 
> It has nothing to do with "hitting hard and is big". But the fact that you go there suggests where your defense lies, and how you discuss these things.


Ward isnt that much bigger than Gayboy, and doesnt hit hard, whats the problem?

And Floyd hasnt fought a fighter coming off a loss since Judah amd hasnt fought a fighter not coming off a huge win since Judah

I sense a pactard, hmmm


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> According to Gayboy fans like Mal fighting Floyd a guy who spent 70% of his career below 147 is the same as fighting Ward
> 
> Golovkin fought Andre Dirrell in the olympics, yet Ward is too big lol!!!!!


And Ward was a lt HW in the Olympics.atsch And Hopkins started at lthw himself. Guess he wasted time fighting at 160 when he should have been at lthw, right smart guy?

Floyd is 3-0 at JrMw, and seen as the lineal champ there. Why is it so upsetting to you that GGG says he'd go to that weight for a fight? Hey, if Floyd doesn't want it, fine. But for some reason, FMjr defenders like you get all pissy pussy when it comes to threats to Floyd.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ward is that much bigger than Gayboy, and doesnt hit hard, whats the problem?


Try posting like someone with respect for boxing for fuck's sake.

Like I said, GGG said he'd be willing to go to 154. Has Ward said he'd go down to 160 to face GGG? Do you understand the difference there, or are you intentionally acting stupid? it's one of the other.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

conradically said:


> The reason for the 150 catchweight is because Floyd is a midget. Which is what I'm saying. Golovkin is big, very much bigger than Floyd.
> 
> So, yes, a fight could happen in theory, if GGG could boil down to 154, but it would be a freak show. It would be interesting no doubt and I'd love to see it. But it's very, very unlikely to happen.


Calling Floyd a midget? He's 5'8". GGG has a couple inches on him that's it. I agree with you on this, don't get me wrong, or let my posts to idiotic FMjr defenders detract from that. I don't think FMr must fight him or is required. it's just an interesting bout, and for some reason, idiots like BHS and MW think it's completely unacceptable for FMJr to take such a bout. And you can bet your but they had little qualms about JMM moving up two divisions for FMjr.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> Try posting like someone with respect for boxing for fuck's sake.
> 
> Like I said, GGG said he'd be willing to go to 154. Has Ward said he'd go down to 160 to face GGG? Do you understand the difference there, or are you intentionally acting stupid? it's one of the other.


No he doesnt he is too stuipid. Just look how he writes. Then you already know that he isnt very smart. All this lol, dumbass, gayboy, gaylovkin, gaygaygay etc. I dont know a serious adult who would post like that. But thats just MW. A bad troll. You should see his trolling when he tries to talk about Football (Soccer).


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> And Ward was a lt HW in the Olympics.atsch And Hopkins started at lthw himself. Guess he wasted time fighting at 160 when he should have been at lthw, right smart guy?


Ummm Ward fights at 168 now. Gayboy fought at 165 during the olympics.

Thats 3lbs pactard. Isnt that a fairer fight than fighting a former superfeatherweight?



> Floyd is 3-0 at JrMw, and seen as the lineal champ there. Why is it so upsetting to you that GGG says he'd go to that weight for a fight? Hey, if Floyd doesn't want it, fine. But for some reason, FMjr defenders like you get all pissy pussy when it comes to threats to Floyd.


Floyd has only fought one prime jmw and that was Canelo who he fought at a catchweighg

Floyd has neve weighed more than 152 on fight night

Yet you want him to fight a middleweight

Just admit it pactard scum. You want Floyd to fight a middleweight because you know he cant be defeated against anyone around his weight

Tell me moron why not lara? Why fight gayboy? Doesnt gayboy vs ward and floyd vs lara sound like better matches than the side show youre suggesting tard?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Berliner said:


> No he doesnt he is too stuipid. Just look how he writes. Then you already know that he isnt very smart. All this lol, dumbass, gayboy, gaylovkin, gaygaygay etc. I dont know a serious adult who would post like that. But thats just MW. A bad troll. You should see his trolling when he tries to talk about Football (Soccer).


it's not hard to spot people who really have no business here. MW loves FMJr, and it took him to a boxing site, where he now thinks he's Teddy Atlas.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> And Ward was a lt HW in the Olympics.atsch And Hopkins started at lthw himself. Guess he wasted time fighting at 160 when he should have been at lthw, right smart guy?
> 
> Floyd is 3-0 at JrMw, and seen as the lineal champ there. Why is it so upsetting to you that GGG says he'd go to that weight for a fight? Hey, if Floyd doesn't want it, fine. But for some reason, FMjr defenders like you get all pissy pussy when it comes to threats to Floyd.


Great fighters move up in weight class to challenge themselves.

SRR, Mayweather, Pacquiao, Ray Leonard, Hearns, RJJ, Toney, Maravilla, and on and on and on.

Why is that all these greats moved up? Will Golovkin join this company by moving down in weight to fight a tiny 37 year old FMJ?

No, he won't. But he might join that company if he moves up and beats Andre Ward.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Ok...but that did not happen. JMM did NOT prove himself at 147, nor did FMJr have to prove himself at jrMw to get his title shot vs. DLH. It's about choices and wohm they think they can beat, and whom they will not acknowledge.
> 
> None of this post really tackles the issue, it's just circumstance that you like. The argument of "putting yourself into position to face FMJr" is pretty much a concoction by fans. Floyd faces guys who "fit the bill", not those who are deserving. Deserving rarely occurs in boxing anymore anyway.
> 
> It has nothing to do with "hitting hard and is big". But the fact that you go there suggests where your defense lies, and how you discuss these things.


Jmm was at least a Hall of famer with an established career. So even if he didn't prove himself at the weight he still had that. Mayweather was a Hall of famer with a long established career with potential to be an ATG at the time. GGG isn't a hall of famer, doesn't bring money to the table, doesn't fight in Mayweather's weight class.

Its natural that Mayweather most likely wouldn't be interested in this fight. Its also more natural to side with the fighter who has put in the work and paid his dues and ask the upcoming fighter to do the same in order to land the fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Try posting like someone with respect for boxing for fuck's sake.
> 
> Like I said, GGG said he'd be willing to go to 154. Has Ward said he'd go down to 160 to face GGG? Do you understand the difference there, or are you intentionally acting stupid? it's one of the other.


I dont respecf you, so why would i post with respect. I think youre lower than scum

Lets go over it again dumbass because it seems your whore mother was on crack when she had you

Gayboy is closed to Ward in size then Mayweather

Mayweather is a tiny welterweight who started his career at 130

Mayweather fought in the olympics at 116, Gayboy fought at 165, Ward fought at 171

So 50lbs vs 6lbs

Again why are you afraid of Ward ******?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ummm Ward fights at 168 now. Gayboy fought at 165 during the olympics.
> 
> Thats 3lbs pactard. Isnt that a fairer fight than fighting a former superfeatherweight?
> 
> ...


I have no problem with lara. atsch But you DID read the thread title, and it relates to FMJr. I would LOVE FMjr vs. Lara if that can get made. Go take your ritalin son, you just jump all over the place. Again, Floyd is the lineal jrMW champ. So it's not out of the ordinary to face a challenge there, if plausible. But it obviously freaks you the heck out. You cannot hid that.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I dont respecf you, so why would i post with respect. I think youre lower than scum
> 
> Lets go over it again dumbass because it seems your whore mother was on crack when she had you
> 
> ...


I said respect for boxing. Wow...you cannot even freakin read properly. No wonder you're looked at as a dolt on this site.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> it's not hard to spot people who really have no business here. MW loves FMJr, and it took him to a boxing site, where he now thinks he's Teddy Atlas.


Yes because me wanting to see Gayboy vs Ward vs a dumbass like you who wants to watch Gayboy vs Floyd is wrong

Your ilk is so easy to pin down their motives


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I said respect for boxing. Wow...you cannot even freakin read properly. No wonder you're looked at as a dolt on this site.


Answer the question scumbag

116 vs 165

Or

165 vs 171

What is the bigger mismatch

Do a little heil on your way out you little bitch


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Jmm was at least a Hall of famer with an established career. So even if he didn't prove himself at the weight he still had that. Mayweather was a Hall of famer with a long established career with potential to be an ATG at the time. GGG isn't a hall of famer, doesn't bring money to the table, doesn't fight in Mayweather's weight class.
> 
> Its natural that Mayweather most likely wouldn't be interested in this fight. Its also more natural to side with the fighter who has put in the work and paid his dues and ask the upcoming fighter to do the same in order to land the fight.


Again, it has nothing to do with paying dues. You honestly think FMJr takes into account "paying dues" when looking at an opponent? No, it's whether it's a good money making fight, attractive to casuals, and winnable. Floyd's prior actions tell us "paying sues" has nothing to do with anything today.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I have no problem with lara. atsch But you DID read the thread title, and it relates to FMJr. I would LOVE FMjr vs. Lara if that can get made. Go take your ritalin son, you just jump all over the place. Again, Floyd is the lineal jrMW champ. So it's not out of the ordinary to face a challenge there, if plausible. But it obviously freaks you the heck out. You cannot hid that.


Name one fight in the history of boxing where a former super featherweight fought a middleweight draining down to light middleweight

Name one adolf


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Answer the question scumbag
> 
> 116 vs 165
> 
> ...


:rofl You are trying to use their weights from olympics ages ago to mean something today? And you honestly believe that's relevant to anything? You're so out of your element it's comical.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Again, it has nothing to do with paying dues. You honestly think FMJr takes into account "paying dues" when looking at an opponent? No, it's whether it's a good money making fight, attractive to casuals, and winnable. Floyd's prior actions tell us "paying sues" has nothing to do with anything today.


So what opponent around Floyds weight class over the last 20 years hasnt been winnable for him dumbass lol!

So thats what you consider Floyd challenging himself, not his contemporary lara but fight Gayboy at 154? Thats the challenge you want to see. A middleweigjt draining down to 154 fighting a former super featherweight who can barely make it to 150 at the weigh in

Again do you not know how dumb
you sound?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Name one fight in the history of boxing where a former super featherweight fought a middleweight draining down to light middleweight
> 
> Name one adolf


Adolf? Oh, I get it. One must be racist when they argue with illiterates like you, is that it? This scenario doesn't need precedence in order to occur.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> :rofl You are trying to use their weights from olympics ages ago to mean something today? And you honestly believe that's relevant to anything? You're so out of your element it's comical.


You brought up olympic weights as a way to show Ward fighting Gayboy is the same as Floyd fighting Gayboy because Ward was a lightheavyweight

Come on son, just admit your punk ass knows your great white hype gets crushed by Ward

Or

Youre a pactard who just wants Floyd to lose

Which is it?


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Calling Floyd a midget? He's 5'8". GGG has a couple inches on him that's it. I agree with you on this, don't get me wrong, or let my posts to idiotic FMjr defenders detract from that. I don't think FMr must fight him or is required. it's just an interesting bout, and for some reason, idiots like BHS and MW think it's completely unacceptable for FMJr to take such a bout. And you can bet your but they had little qualms about JMM moving up two divisions for FMjr.


GGG has a couple inches on him? That's it? You know, like how Antonio Demarco has a few inches on him?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So what opponent around Floyds weight class over the last 20 years hasnt been winnable for him dumbass lol!
> 
> So thats what you consider Floyd challenging himself, not his contemporary lara but fight Gayboy at 154? Thats the challenge you want to see. A middleweigjt draining down to 154 fighting a former super featherweight who can barely make it to 150 at the weigh in
> 
> ...


Your first sentence doesn't even apply to anything i posted Mr. Reading Rainbow. LOL! Did I say Lara was NOT a challenge? I actually said i'd like that. Please....call someone to help you read my posts, because you aren't even addressing anything you quote properly Algernon...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Adolf? Oh, I get it. One must be racist when they argue with illiterates like you, is that it? This scenario doesn't need precedence in order to occur.


So youre admitting in 100 year history of boxing this has never hapoened

Exactly dumbass. Now do you see why your an idiot?

Please show some intelligence


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

conradically said:


> GGG has a couple inches on him? That's it? You know, like how Antonio Demarco has a few inches on him?


Why do you introduce demarco into this?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So youre admitting in 100 year history of boxing this has never hapoened
> 
> Exactly dumbass. Now do you see why your an idiot?
> 
> Please show some intelligence


:rofl K.I.S.S.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Jmm was at least a Hall of famer with an established career. So even if he didn't prove himself at the weight he still had that. Mayweather was a Hall of famer with a long established career with potential to be an ATG at the time. GGG isn't a hall of famer, doesn't bring money to the table, doesn't fight in Mayweather's weight class.
> 
> Its natural that Mayweather most likely wouldn't be interested in this fight. Its also more natural to side with the fighter who has put in the work and paid his dues and ask the upcoming fighter to do the same in order to land the fight.


And ...there is a great tradition of fighters Moving UP in weight to challenge themselves. There is no tradition in fighters moving DOWN. No tradition at all.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Why do you introduce demarco into this?


Demarco is 5'10 a couple inches taller than Floyd.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You brought up olympic weights as a way to show Ward fighting Gayboy is the same as Floyd fighting Gayboy because Ward was a lightheavyweight
> 
> Come on son, just admit your punk ass knows your great white hype gets crushed by Ward
> 
> ...


It was a part of the context at the time. Good lord....having to explain everything to brain dead losers like you is taxing!!! Ward probably beats GGG, that's something I've said in the past. And you think that bothers me? Why? Hell, I would be happy to see GGG vs. Ward too! But the topic is GGG vs. FMJr. Understand?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Your first sentence doesn't even apply to anything i posted Mr. Reading Rainbow. LOL! Did I say Lara was NOT a challenge? I actually said i'd like that. Please....call someone to help you read my posts, because you aren't even addressing anything you quote properly Algernon...


Nope dumbass. Answer the question dont try to weasel away you scumbag

1. What fight in 20 years has Floyd not had that wasnt winnable at his weight, and who was it that wasnt winnable

Since you know you said Floyd only fights winnable fights

2. Would you rather see Ward vs Gayboy and Floyd vs Lara or Gayboy vs Floyd

3. Did your mother have amy children that lived


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

conradically said:


> Demarco is 5'10 a couple inches taller than Floyd.


Ok....and? :huh You were the one who called FMJr a midget, right? My apologies if was someone else. My post on GGG's height was just to show they aren't that far off.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> It was a part of the context at the time. Good lord....having to explain everything to brain dead losers like you is taxing!!! Ward probably beats GGG, that's something I've said in the past. And you think that bothers me? Why? Hell, I would be happy to see GGG vs. Ward too! But the topic is GGG vs. FMJr. Understand?


Nope, admit that you dont want Gayboy to fight Ward because the great white hype gets ended

Topics evolve in a thread moron. The topic now is why should Floyd and Gayboy fight when there is a guy his size calling him out

Understand ***?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nope dumbass. Answer the question dont try to weasel away you scumbag
> 
> 1. What fight in 20 years has Floyd not had that wasnt winnable at his weight, and who was it that wasnt winnable
> 
> ...


Act like an adult. Maybe you get treated with respect. You're questions don't even mean anything to my posts.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Act like an adult. Maybe you get treated with respect. You're questions don't even mean anything to my posts.


Yep like I thought.

Im starting to get a clear picture of Gayboy fans

Shaved heads, a trailer and a squirrel on the grill


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nope, admit that you dont want Gayboy to fight Ward because the great white hype gets ended
> 
> Topics evolve in a thread moron. The topic now is why should Floyd and Gayboy fight when there is a guy his size calling him out
> 
> Understand ***?


Act like an adult. Post like you have intelligence. And I already said GGG. vs Ward is good too. I'm not taking sides ihn this asshole, that's you.

I like:
FMJr vs. GGG
FMJR vs Lara
GGG vs. Ward

So try your best to misrepresent what I say. I know I am wasting my time attempting to be civilized, and discuss this with you. But you aren't very smart, nor contain the capacity to engage in such a manner. Just keep talking like a loser, it's fitting.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Act like an adult. Post like you have intelligence. And I already said GGG. vs Ward is good too. I'm not taking sides ihn this asshole, that's you.
> 
> I like:
> FMJr vs. GGG
> ...


What would you rather see Heinrich, Ward vs Gayboy or Floyd vs Gayboy

Answer the question


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yep like I thought.
> 
> Im starting to get a clear picture of Gayboy fans
> 
> Shaved heads, a trailer and a squirrel on the grill


:rofl Funny, but a total 180. Sorry man, sorry I attempted to discuss something with you that is out of your capacity to understand.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> What would you rather see Heinrich, Ward vs Gayboy or Floyd vs Gayboy
> 
> Answer the question


Post like an adult with intelligence and something to offer, maybe you get an answer. You're just playing into your caricature...


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Again, it has nothing to do with paying dues. You honestly think FMJr takes into account "paying dues" when looking at an opponent? No, it's whether it's a good money making fight, attractive to casuals, and winnable. Floyd's prior actions tell us "paying sues" has nothing to do with anything today.


Paying dues is what I like to take into account. Making money, attractive to casuals, and winnable is for Mayweather. There for if Golovkin wants to fight Mayweather he needs to bring money, and be attractive to casuals, and move down to JMW to appear more winnable. He brings NONE of that at the moment. If he at least had a long established HOF career I could try and bypass not bringing any of that to the table because at the very least he paid his dues.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Post like an adult with intelligence and something to offer, maybe you get an answer. You're just playing into your caricature...


Why cant you answer? Simple question boy


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Paying dues is what I like to take into account. Making money, attractive to casuals, and winnable is for Mayweather. There for if Golovkin wants to fight Mayweather he needs to bring money, and be attractive to casuals, and move down to JMW to appear more winnable. He brings NONE of that at the moment. If he at least had a long established HOF career I could try and bypass not bringing any of that to the table because at the very least he paid his dues.


I am aware of paying dues. My position is that it isn't taken into account as much as money and rating are when a fighter reaches a level. And again, I am not saying FMJr has to face GGG. Just that it's an interesting option. And for some reason, that has everyone up in arms.

BTW, Floyd constantly says he's they money, that he doesn't need help to sell. But now, it seems like that's some cause for concern.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Why cant you answer? Simple question boy





Mal said:


> Post like an adult with intelligence and something to offer, maybe you get an answer. You're just playing into your caricature...


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Ok....and? :huh You were the one who called FMJr a midget, right? My apologies if was someone else. My post on GGG's height was just to show they aren't that far off.


using height as a proxy for size is absurd.

Golovkin is taller than Mike Tyson.

Demarco is taller than Floyd.

See what I mean?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

conradically said:


> using height as a proxy for size is absurd.
> 
> Golovkin is taller than Mike Tyson.
> 
> ...


Again...you called Floyd a midget. All I did was show they aren't that far off in height, and unlike those examples, FMjr hold several belts just 6 south of GGG.
EDIT: I never used height at a proxy for anything. Just a rebuttal to the "midget" comment.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Again...you called Floyd a midget. All I did was show they aren't that far off in height, and unlike those examples, FMjr hold several belts just 6 south of GGG.
> EDIT: I never used height at a proxy for anything. Just a rebuttal to the "midget" comment.


Whod you rather see *** Floyd vs Gayboy or Ward vs Gayboy

Answer and ill leave you alone


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Whod you rather see *** Floyd vs Gayboy or Ward vs Gayboy
> 
> Answer and ill leave you alone





Mal said:


> Act like an adult. Maybe you get treated with respect.


*** Floyd vs. Gayboy? Your latent homosexuality is starting to come out. Maybe you should just do the same.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> *** Floyd vs. Gayboy? Your latent homosexuality is starting to come out. Maybe you should just do the same.


So admit youd rather see a freakshow fight rather than a legit contest of similarly sized champions?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So admit youd rather see a freakshow fight rather than a legit contest of similarly sized champions?


I haven't admitted anything on that.:rofl I said i am happy to see any of those possible fights. You really should get a job as a proof reader for a major publisher, seeing as how well you can read!

Feel free to jump to whatever conclusion you want. You're worse then a hysterical, bitchy GF. And lastly....



Mal said:


> _Post like an adult with intelligence and something to offer, maybe you get an answer. You're just playing into your caricature..._


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

It's hard to take anything serious from some kid who calls fighters gay constantly, and really doesn't have a clue what FLOORED means in boxing... talk about a stupid noobie!!!


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao you Floyd haters crack me up.


Is it reading that challenges your white ass, MW or is it comprehension ?

There was nothing the slightest bit difficult to understand in my post.

Or maybe you just crack up at nothing. That's indicative of feeble-mindedness.



MichiganWarrior said:


> A
> Ok Gayboy can go down to 154 and prove he can fight at the weight.


Doesn't need to. Beltholders never require a 'proving' fight when moving up (Broner for Malignaggi, etc)

or down (Dawson for Ward, etc).

So again, if Floyd defends his 154 belt, he's not moving up. He already did that to win the belt.

Would a picture help ?

Maybe a diagram ?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I haven't admitted anything on that.:rofl I said i am happy to see any of those possible fights. You really should get a job as a proof reader for a major publisher, seeing as how well you can read!
> 
> Feel free to jump to whatever conclusion you want. You're worse then a hysterical, bitchy GF. And lastly....


Cant answer the question. Welp seig heil mein fuhrer


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Move to 154 and make some waves if you want the fight.


Ward had no problem accepting a fight with Dawson when Chad moved down.

He didn't ask him to "make some waves" first.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Cant answer the question. Welp seig heil mein fuhrer





Mal said:


> Post like an adult with intelligence and something to offer, maybe you get an answer. You're just playing into your caricature...


:rolleyes


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Is it reading that challenges your white ass, MW or is it comprehension ?


Dont be angry. I merely said you gayboy fans are becoming the worst in the sport. You should feel honored Opie.



> Doesn't need to. Beltholders never require a 'proving' fight when moving up (Broner for Malignaggi, etc)
> 
> or down (Dawson for Ward, etc).


Umm no moron. Moving down is far more dangerous than moving up, because your losing muscle mass and its dangerous for your body. Weve seen guys all too often on the negative side of catchweights or who cut massive amount of weight who are never the same, Dawson, Del La hoya, Roy Jones

Like honestly i cant believe you just said that...

Oh wait youre a moron, yes I can


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> :rolleyes


White trash can operate a smiley, im shocked


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Ward had no problem accepting a fight with Dawson when Chad moved down.
> 
> He didn't ask him to "make some waves" first.


I am certain you will a highly consistent, and rational answer to this. :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Ward had no problem accepting a fight with Dawson when Chad moved down.
> 
> He didn't ask him to "make some waves" first.


Tell me, why are you threatened by Mayweather and Ward?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Dont be angry. I merely said you gayboy fans are becoming the worst in the sport. You should feel honored Opie.
> 
> Umm no moron. Moving down is far more dangerous than moving up, because your losing muscle mass and its dangerous for your body. Weve seen guys all too often on the negative side of catchweights or who cut massive amount of weight who are never the same, Dawson, Del La hoya, Roy Jones
> 
> ...


Disrespectful assholes like you are much worse. You're so simple minded you assume EVERYONE is racist who doesn't share your opinion. Bottom of the barrel people like, always jump that gun.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> White trash can operate a smiley, im shocked


I'm white? News to me! :rofl

Rumor is you are nothing but a shit talking white male yourself.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey MW...do you know what "decked" means in boxing? Or "southpaw" What about "ring". You know it's not a real ring, like one might wear on their fingers right? Just want to make sure you are all caught up with boxing terminology. Would not want you to be FLOORED by something you don't know.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

If Golovkin wants a money fight it is much easier to just go up and fight Ward. Rodriquez got 1 million and he ain't ish, if GGG want the big time and the money it really ain't that hard to figure out which one is easier to make


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> If Golovkin wants a money fight it is much easier to just go up and fight Ward. Rodriquez got 1 million and he ain't ish, if GGG want the big time and the money it really ain't that hard to figure out which one is easier to make


Yep. But if the juevos arent there what can you do


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> If Golovkin wants a money fight it is much easier to just go up and fight Ward. Rodriquez got 1 million and he ain't ish, if GGG want the big time and the money it really ain't that hard to figure out which one is easier to make


Money is probably not the same. FMjr's opponents will make a mint more then anyone Ward faces, just based on revenue brought in.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yep. But if the juevos arent there what can you do


Yes...you think GGG doesn't have the balls to move up and face Ward, just as you think FMjr doesn't either, to face GGG. Good on you son!!! There's hope for a brain dead mongrel like you after all.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Dont be angry. I merely said you gayboy fans are becoming the worst in the sport. You should feel honored Opie.


You just owned yourself, whitie.

Twice.

I'll only explain the second for you and you can ponder the first.

You demanded that GGG prove himself at 154 if he wanted to fight Floyd there.

I explained for your sorry albino ass that that wasn't necessary and cited Dawson/Ward.

You then argued against your own earlier position that this might be dangerous for Glov.



MichiganWarrior said:


> Moving down is far more dangerous than moving up, because your losing muscle mass and its dangerous for your body. Weve seen guys all too often on the negative side of catchweights or who cut massive amount of weight who are never the same,


As if that matters a fuck in this instance.

The issue was DO YOU NEED TO PROVE YOURSELF WHEN MOVING DOWN ?

And the answer was NO.

Are you still tryin' to outdo your epic "floored" self-ownage on ESB ?

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278&highlight=floored

That's gonna be tough, cookie !
(sorry, meant cracker)


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> Money is probably not the same. FMjr's opponents will make a mint more then anyone Ward faces, just based on revenue brought in.


The money between the fights ain't gonna be the same but the Mayweather fight isn't possible for a number of reasons. If Golovkin wants a big money fight the next closest thing that's there iss Ward one division up with literally no excuses if either wants the fights. Both on the same network, no promotional issues, etc. Froch or Chavez are two other fights that could be done with no problems


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Tell me, why are you threatened by Mayweather and Ward?


Try to keep up , paleface.

I've already stated that I believe Ward would beat GGG at 168 and Floyd would beat GGG at 154.

So who the fuck is threatened here ?

Me, who picks Floyd to beat GGG at 154 ?

Or your pigmentally challenged ass who doesn't want Floyd to have to fight him ?

You grow a little more stupid with each passing post, hillbillie. :smile


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Ward had no problem accepting a fight with Dawson when Chad moved down.
> 
> He didn't ask him to "make some waves" first.


And Dawson looked like absolute shit at the weight. Credit was taken away because Dawson looked like shit. If GGG can fight someone relevant at 154 and not look like shit at the weight maybe the public will actually demand the fight and Floyd will have to respond. As of now it's just GGG talking without any way of backing it up.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Setanta said:


> You just owned yourself, whitie.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> ...


Lmao Opie's mad

I wanted him to prove that he can make the weight and still be effective, as in his body not being ravaged by the weight decrease thus making a Floyd win meaningless

Not in terms if wins and losses but as a health issue

Do try to keep up lil fellah


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> The money between the fights ain't gonna be the same but the Mayweather fight isn't possible for a number of reasons. If Golovkin wants a big money fight the next closest thing that's there iss Ward one division up with literally no excuses if either wants the fights. Both on the same network, no promotional issues, etc. Froch or Chavez are two other fights that could be done with no problems


Sure, i understand the whole TR/GBP/HBO/SHO squabble. Doesn't mean we cannot talk about the possibility. Actually, a fight w/ JCCjr would make the most sense for GGG in terms of money and exposure. But i agreee more or less with this. It's just idiots like BHS and MW don't have the grasp on reading comprehension one SHOULD have.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> And Dawson looked like absolute shit at the weight. Credit was taken away because Dawson looked like shit. If GGG can fight someone relevant at 154 and not look like shit at the weight maybe the public will actually demand the fight and Floyd will have to respond. As of now it's just GGG talking without any way of backing it up.


Exactly. Ward basically gets no credit for Dawson now

Not hard to understand, but sententa has developmental issues clearly


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao Opie's mad
> 
> I wanted him to prove that he can make the weight and still be effective, as in his body not being ravaged by the weight decrease thus making a Floyd win meaningless
> 
> Do try to keep up lil fellah


He doesn't have to prove that to a white man who pretend to be an black man on a boxing board. Dids you insist JMM prove himself before facing FMjr? Did you insist Dawson do the same w/ Ward? Nope...you're as consistent as the shit that comes out your ass, and smell worse. By ass, I mean your mouth and brain BTW.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> Hey MW...do you know what "decked" means in boxing? Or "southpaw" What about "ring". You know it's not a real ring, like one might wear on their fingers right? Just want to make sure you are all caught up with boxing terminology. Would not want you to be FLOORED by something you don't know.


Michie probably thinks DECKED is something like FLOORED.

And for an indication of his grasp of FLOORED, see link.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278&highlight=floored

Posters on ESB discovered that the dude is white. Apparently, he posted on some social media somewhere and included pics, letting the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Are you still tryin' to outdo your epic "floored" self-ownage on ESB ?
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278&highlight=floored
> 
> ...


This is brilliant!!! How this obvious newbie to boxing can act like his shit doesn't stink is a freakin miracle!!! Actually, how MW can breath when it rains out it he biggest miracle to date.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Posters on ESB discovered that the dude is white. Apparently, he posted on some social media somewhere and included pics, letting the cat out of the bag.


I tagged MW for a fake die hard from the first time I posted here. unless one is a dumb as he is, it's not difficult to spot.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Exactly. Ward basically gets no credit for Dawson now
> 
> Not hard to understand, but sententa has developmental issues clearly


Your point might have some merit....IF Floyd hadn't already forced Canelo down to gain an advantage.

And guess what ?

He still gets credit, even from me, for a great win !

No cure for stupid, is there Michie ?


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> I tagged MW for a fake die hard from the first time I posted here. unless one is a dumb as he is, it's not difficult to spot.


I think you can discern from the vitriol in his posts that he's a hurtin' soul.

(Well, maybe I shouldn't use the word SOUL when talkin' 'bout Mich War :lol

And from the level of his insults, you can tell he's probably early teens.

Gayboy, ****** etc.

And we already know he's a white boy who would like to be black

And we know that he doesn't understand terms like FLOORED or DECKED...
(Or much of anything, come to think of it).

So I think pity is the only apt sentiment here, in regard to the poor ******.

We just have to pity him !


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Setanta said:


> I think you can discern from the vitriol in his posts that he's a hurtin' soul.
> 
> (Well, maybe I shouldn't use the word SOUL when talkin' 'bout Mich War :lol
> 
> ...


100% truth. His level of insults is probably the biggest sign to his maturity level. Funny thing is, I can promise he'll get more respect from the regulars then I ever have. :lol:


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> 100% truth. His level of insults is probably the biggest sign to his maturity level. Funny thing is, I can promise he'll get more respect from the regulars then I ever have. :lol:


If you have time and want to see some comedy, click on that that link.

It's hilarious how, early in the thread, he tries to maintain his position, and argues that it's only the British fans who see it differently.

Then, as the thread runs on to over a hundred pages and the poll (the most responded to in the history ofESB) runs up close to 100% against the idiot, he slowly slithers away and gets all red-faced.

Did I say red-faced ? :lol:

Next, he'll be telling us he's apache.:yep


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> I am aware of paying dues. My position is that it isn't taken into account as much as money and rating are when a fighter reaches a level. And again, I am not saying FMJr has to face GGG. Just that it's an interesting option. And for some reason, that has everyone up in arms.
> 
> BTW, Floyd constantly says he's they money, that he doesn't need help to sell. But now, it seems like that's some cause for concern.


And my position is that since we all know what it takes for Mayweather to be interested in fighting GGG its up to GGG to put himself in position to make Mayweather interested in fighting him. I offered reasoning on what GGG could do to get Mayweather to be interested in fighting him. And for some reason that has you up in arms.

As for the Dawson comment. First off Dawson was only one weight class above and moved down to Ward's most comfortable weight. I don't know why all these weird comparisons keep getting thrown around. Second Dawson already made waves which is why it was considered a super fight. Dawson was top 5 P4P.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Setanta said:


> If you have time and want to see some comedy, click on that that link.
> 
> It's hilarious how, early in the thread, he tries to maintain his position, and argues that it's only the British fans who see it differently.
> 
> ...


I saw it! how does one go from saying crap like that to thinking they are some informed poster? MW was tagged from the get go as a poser.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> And my position is that since we all know what it takes for Mayweather to be interested in fighting GGG its up to GGG to put himself in position to make Mayweather interested in fighting him. I offered reasoning on what GGG could do to get Mayweather to be interested in fighting him. And for some reason that has you up in arms.


FMjr has no interest in GGG regardless of what he does. That's not hard to get. He doesn't need to move down and fight a guys at 154 first, because that's not something that FMjr requires, based on his past fights. You're holding GGG to a standard that FMjr doesn't apply to. He didn't make others first prove themselves, as you are suggesting GGG does.



Concrete said:


> As for the Dawson comment. First off Dawson was only one weight class above and moved down to Ward's most comfortable weight. I don't know why all these weird comparisons keep getting thrown around. Second Dawson already made waves which is why it was considered a super fight. Dawson was top 5 P4P.


Don't give me that "comfortable" stuff, GGG says he'd fight FMjr at the class where FMjr is a multiple time champ. It's perplexing how he can reign as a multiple champ in a division, yet many of you are acting like it's a travesty to fight there.

if you have to use a P4P ranking to mean something, then it's clear that's a stretch to make a point.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> FMjr has no interest in GGG regardless of what he does. That's not hard to get. He doesn't need to move down and fight a guys at 154 first, because that's not something that FMjr requires,


Floyd has never fought a guy moving down a weight class dumbass

Are you still trying to equate a coming down in weight to moving up in weight lol!!!

Listen moron when guys move up in weight it can actually beneficial, there are almost no instances in history of a fighter draining down in weight and being better, infact most of the time theyre worse

Once again your inbred spawn of a whore mother doesnt understand the basics

You just outted yourself himmler

Must burn you up that the two best fighters (3 counting Rigo) are black and Gayboy cant fight Floyd and he knows he'll lose to Ward lol


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> FMjr has no interest in GGG regardless of what he does. That's not hard to get. He doesn't need to move down and fight a guys at 154 first, because that's not something that FMjr requires, based on his past fights. You're holding GGG to a standard that FMjr doesn't apply to. He didn't make others first prove themselves, as you are suggesting GGG does.
> 
> Don't give me that "comfortable" stuff, GGG says he'd fight FMjr at the class where FMjr is a multiple time champ. It's perplexing how he can reign as a multiple champ in a division, yet many of you are acting like it's a travesty to fight there.
> 
> if you have to use a P4P ranking to mean something, then it's clear that's a stretch to make a point.


He has no interest in fighting GGG because he doesn't bring anything to the table that would interest him. Mayweather most likely doesn't care about gaining a MW belt. Its up to GGG to create that interest if he really wants to fight Mayweather. GGG moving down to JMW going after guys like Canelo and Cotto would create appeal, up his rating and stature, increase his drawing power etc etc etc.

The 3 times Mayweather moved up to JMW he did so for massive paydays vs Hoya, Cotto, and Canelo. GGG doesn't bring Hoya, Canelo, Cotto money, GGG doesn't have Hoya, Canelo, Cotto fan base. He clearly prefers to fight at WW but would move up to JMW if enticing offers present itself. We all know that Mayweather isn't going to fight GGG or anyone for that matter at JMW just to appeal a certain interest from die hard fans to prove he is the best JMW out there. If GGG were to make the sacrifices and entice Mayweather to fight him and then defeat him then he would now be able to call the shots and guys like Ward would be begging to come down in weight to fight him. And guys like Stevenson would be claiming he would meet GGG at SMW. Sergio Martinez would then start begging GGG for a shot.

I have no problem with the fight being at 154 that wasn't my point. I have no problem with Mayweather fighting GGG at 154. All I'm saying is that if GGG wants the fight most likely he is going to have to do the things I stated above to even be in consideration. The comment of Dawson not having to make waves was silly and I pointed out why. Dawson's name rang bells before Ward. Dawson had wins over Adamek, Tarver, Johnson, Hopkins. GGG doesn't have that resume. Dawson wasn't some up coming heavyweight with no major pro accomplishment or fan base or drawing power getting Ward to fight him at LHW for no other reason then for Ward to prove that he can defeat bigger guys then himself.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd has never fought a guy moving down a weight class dumbass
> 
> Are you still trying to equate a coming down in weight to moving up in weight lol!!!
> 
> ...


So unless Floyd did it already, he cannot so something he's never done? Wow...and you think that means something? He has to have a precedent set first? You joke!! Just stick to calling everyone racist, that's your contribution to this forum troll. You think that I have some problem with black fighters because I don't agree with you. Rigo and Ward are atop my must watch list, as well as FMjr. And you think that post means anything!

BTW, Floyd fought both DLH and Shane Mosley in weights were THEY MOVED BACK DOWN. Fought DLH after he fought at MW, fought SSm at WW after he'd fought at JrMW. So....as usual, you are wrong. No surprise. Just play the race card little boy, let the adults talk about boxing.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> He has no interest in fighting GGG because he doesn't bring anything to the table that would interest him. Mayweather most likely doesn't care about gaining a MW belt. Its up to GGG to create that interest if he really wants to fight Mayweather. GGG moving down to JMW going after guys like Canelo and Cotto would create appeal, up his rating and stature, increase his drawing power etc etc etc.
> 
> The 3 times Mayweather moved up to JMW he did so for massive paydays vs Hoya, Cotto, and Canelo. GGG doesn't bring Hoya, Canelo, Cotto money, GGG doesn't have Hoya, Canelo, Cotto fan base. He clearly prefers to fight at WW but would move up to JMW if enticing offers present itself. We all know that Mayweather isn't going to fight GGG or anyone for that matter at JMW just to appeal a certain interest from die hard fans to prove he is the best JMW out there. If GGG were to make the sacrifices and entice Mayweather to fight him and then defeat him then he would now be able to call the shots and guys like Ward would be begging to come down in weight to fight him. And guys like Stevenson would be claiming he would meet GGG at SMW. Sergio Martinez would then start begging GGG for a shot.
> 
> I have no problem with the fight being at 154 that wasn't my point. I have no problem with Mayweather fighting GGG at 154. All I'm saying is that if GGG wants the fight most likely he is going to have to do the things I stated above to even be in consideration. The comment of Dawson not having to make waves was silly and I pointed out why. Dawson's name rang bells before Ward. Dawson had wins over Adamek, Tarver, Johnson, Hopkins. GGG doesn't have that resume. Dawson wasn't some up coming heavyweight with no major pro accomplishment or fan base or drawing power getting Ward to fight him at LHW for no other reason then for Ward to prove that he can defeat bigger guys then himself.


I don't know what you think my position is on this, since none of this really hashes down on my point. I never said FMjr MUST fight GGG, so get off the act like I'm trying to say it has to be next. Nothing further from that. You did not require anyone else to do that with FMjr before, so making it a priority now is unbecoming.


----------



## Rorschach (Dec 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd has never fought a guy moving down a weight class dumbass
> 
> Are you still trying to equate a coming down in weight to moving up in weight lol!!!
> 
> ...


Leave race to one side when discussing boxing please, it isn't necessary. And stop the racial slurs.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> I don't know what you think my position is on this, since none of this really hashes down on my point. I never said FMjr MUST fight GGG, so get off the act like I'm trying to say it has to be next. Nothing further from that. You did not require anyone else to do that with FMjr before, so making it a priority now is unbecoming.


I didn't say that you said Mayweather must fight GGG. These are also not my requirements for Mayweather to fight GGG. Its a realistic look at what GGG would probably need to do in order to possibly make Mayweather interested in fighting him. Martinez has been in the same boat for what the last 4 yrs. So obviously that route doesn't work. Yet Canelo fought at JMW created buzz and got the fight. If Canelo was a MW he may have not gotten the fight. Then again maybe he would have since he brought money to the table.

You are arguing a fake point. Post Hoya, other then Marquez everyone Mayweather fought was a top 3 WW-JMW. GGG is a MW so obviously its not the same. In order for Mayweather to be interested in fighting a MW at JMW GGG is going to need to bring a ton of money and fan fare to the table. If he can't bring that then he will have to campaign at JMW and target Canelo. This would make him the #2 JMW in the world and raise his profile drastically. Again since I have to spell it out for you. This isn't about my requirements for GGG to get the Mayweather fight but a realistic look at what it would take for GGG a MW to possibly entice Mayweather to fight him. If GGG was a WW or JMW all he would need to do is create buzz, climb the ranks and stay away from TR. Fans would be looking for him to fight Maidana, Porter, Thurman or Canelo, Cotto, Lara depend on what weight he was campaigning at. Basically the same shit.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

BULLSEYE said:


> GGG wants the fight at 154, where Floyd is the Lineal :huh
> 
> This is a fight where Floyd gets knocked out.


He's the lineal but won that title/accolade at a catchweight of 152 - if he avoids a smaller filiipino fighter what makes people think he goes in against a much bigger explosive fighter in his prime like GGG - you people not know how Floyd works yet? :rolleyes


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

How about GGG goes up instead of trying to get paid at the lower weight?


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

chibelle said:


> How about GGG goes up instead of trying to get paid at the lower weight?


Nah I would like him to officially become undisputed MW vs Martinez and then defend against Quillin before he moves up.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

chibelle said:


> How about GGG goes up instead of trying to get paid at the lower weight?


Because there isnt a MAyweather at 168. Thats why.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd is not in the cards for you Mr. GGG.
but the #2 . Fighter in the world is :deal


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> I didn't say that you said Mayweather must fight GGG. These are also not my requirements for Mayweather to fight GGG. Its a realistic look at what GGG would probably need to do in order to possibly make Mayweather interested in fighting him. Martinez has been in the same boat for what the last 4 yrs. So obviously that route doesn't work. Yet Canelo fought at JMW created buzz and got the fight. If Canelo was a MW he may have not gotten the fight. Then again maybe he would have since he brought money to the table.
> 
> You are arguing a fake point. Post Hoya, other then Marquez everyone Mayweather fought was a top 3 WW-JMW. GGG is a MW so obviously its not the same. In order for Mayweather to be interested in fighting a MW at JMW GGG is going to need to bring a ton of money and fan fare to the table. If he can't bring that then he will have to campaign at JMW and target Canelo. This would make him the #2 JMW in the world and raise his profile drastically. Again since I have to spell it out for you. This isn't about my requirements for GGG to get the Mayweather fight but a realistic look at what it would take for GGG a MW to possibly entice Mayweather to fight him. If GGG was a WW or JMW all he would need to do is create buzz, climb the ranks and stay away from TR. Fans would be looking for him to fight Maidana, Porter, Thurman or Canelo, Cotto, Lara depend on what weight he was campaigning at. Basically the same shit.


What point do you think I am arguing here? Geez man...all this stuff you keep replying to me with is just static, nothing that really means anything. Just your own justifications that you accept.

So, what point am I arguing?


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> What point do you think I am arguing here? Geez man...all this stuff you keep replying to me with is just static, nothing that really means anything. Just your own justifications that you accept.
> 
> So, what point am I arguing?


This is like the 5th post in a row of you not saying anything, but acting like you are arguing a point.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

GGG wants to fight welterweights and is getting a pass for it. Racist boxing fans at it again :rofl


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> GGG wants to fight welterweights and is getting a pass for it. Racist boxing fans at it again :rofl


Racist? Come on now.
I think GGG is just trying to cash in and no doubt trying to fight a welter instead of the 168ers. 
Get the racist BS out of here.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Racist? Come on now.
> I think GGG is just trying to cash in and no doubt trying to fight a welter instead of the 168ers.
> Get the racist BS out of here.


Fans would kill Mayweather for trying to fight a guy like Mikey Garcia, and GGG is getting a pass for fighting fringe contenders are gatekeepers while as an established world champion. It is based in race, it's just no one wants to admit it.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Fans would kill Mayweather for trying to fight a guy like Mikey Garcia, and GGG is getting a pass for fighting fringe contenders are gatekeepers while as an established world champion. It is based in race, it's just no one wants to admit it.


So you are going with the race card without actually backing it up?

He fought JMM 2 divisions up and did not honor the weight limit he dictated.
One of the biggest wins for Ward is Dawson.
There is a thread about GGG being boring can't attract for shit right now.
Froch is being called a duck because of Groves.

Mayweather gets criticized because he like to play the "Money" persona. So lets stop defending Floyd. He is a grown man and he knows what he is doing regarding match-ups. He is the best at it in boxing.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> This is like the 5th post in a row of you not saying anything, but acting like you are arguing a point.


Again, what point do you think I am arguing here?

Not trying to be difficult, but what you are replying to me with, doesn't mean much in regards to what I've said. And that's this, GGG vs. Fmjr isn't some fight that's outright ridiculous to consider. But you and anyone else who just does NOT want to even see it mentioned bring up all these other instances that don't carry any real consistency.

So please, can you tell me what you think I am trying to argue? Because there isn't any argument at all anyway. Thank you.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Fans would kill Mayweather for trying to fight a guy like Mikey Garcia, and GGG is getting a pass for fighting fringe contenders are gatekeepers while as an established world champion. It is based in race, it's just no one wants to admit it.


I'm sure you held this same sentiment when FMjr fought JMM, right? This shit is not about race man. Just get off that high horse already. Another FMjr defender playing the race card....good grief.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> GGG wants to fight welterweights and is getting a pass for it. Racist boxing fans at it again :rofl


That WW is considered the lineal champ at JrMW, just 6 south of GGG's division, and where he said he'd go when asked about a fight w/ FMjr. It's guys like you who begin this race stuff that have the real problem with race.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> That WW is considered the lineal champ at JrMW, just 6 south of GGG's division, and where he said he'd go when asked about a fight w/ FMjr. It's guys like you who begin this race stuff that have the real problem with race.


Mayweather has absolutely zero reason to ask Golovkin to move down for a fight that can't happen anyways.


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> GGG wants to fight welterweights and is getting a pass for it. Racist boxing fans at it again :rofl


Not really GGG is willing to fight the WBA and WBC Light Middleweight champ at 154 lbs.

While Floyd Mayweather holds two of the four major titles at 154 lbs it is no suprise those that think they can make the weight want the fight.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Mayweather has absolutely zero reason to ask Golovkin to move down for a fight that can't happen anyways.


Who said he has to ask him? Where does that even come from?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

griffin said:


> Not really GGG is willing to fight the WBA and WBC Light Middleweight champ at 154 lbs.
> 
> While Floyd Mayweather holds two of the four major titles at 154 lbs it is no suprise those that think they can make the weight want the fight.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


It's amazing how up at arms these guys are over something as silly as this. And then to start tossing the race card?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Who said he has to ask him? Where does that even come from?


Floyd makes his own fights.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Floyd makes his own fights.


thanks for the contribution...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> thanks for the contribution...


Well with all this "Floyd is the lineal 154 lb champ and of course Golovkin would want to fight for it" hyperbole then we can only conclude the fight takes place at JMW :lol:


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Well with all this "Floyd is the lineal 154 lb champ and of course Golovkin would want to fight for it" hyperbole then we can only conclude the fight takes place at JMW :lol:


Another gem of a contribution. :rolleyes


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Another gem of a contribution. :rolleyes


Sorry for the rationality. Continue making your non-points


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Sorry for the rationality. Continue making your non-points


You didn't add anything that wasn't already mentioned. I'd ask you to consider the irony of your post, but you're too far up your own ass to even see it.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Again, what point do you think I am arguing here?
> 
> Not trying to be difficult, but what you are replying to me with, doesn't mean much in regards to what I've said. And that's this, GGG vs. Fmjr isn't some fight that's outright ridiculous to consider. But you and anyone else who just does NOT want to even see it mentioned bring up all these other instances that don't carry any real consistency.
> 
> So please, can you tell me what you think I am trying to argue? Because there isn't any argument at all anyway. Thank you.


I think the problem is you are possibly mixing me in with maybe other posters opinions. I already stated I have no problem with Mayweather and Golovkin fighting at 154. Never said it was ridiculous only said some things Golovkin would probably need to do to possibly draw interest from Mayweather.

Your opinion is that Mayweather and Golovkin will never fight because he is to much of a risk and Mayweather will only take easy fights he knows 100% that he will win at JMW. I am saying Golovkin should move down and fight someone like Canelo in order to build buzz for a Mayweather fight if he is serious about fighting him as its Golovkin's responsibility to make Mayweather interested in fighting him.

Other posters are claiming hypocrisy etc because the same posters that want Mayweather to challenge himself and fight Golovkin at JMW or MW. Are against Golovkin challenging himself by fighting Ward or bigger fighters then him in order to showcase his skill level like its asked of Mayweather.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

griffin said:


> Not really GGG is willing to fight the WBA and WBC Light Middleweight champ at 154 lbs.
> 
> While Floyd Mayweather holds two of the four major titles at 154 lbs it is no suprise those that think they can make the weight want the fight.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


Golovkin needs to focus on other middleweights. It's clear after pretty much any win, fighter A anywhere from 140 - 160 lbs will be asked about a Mayweather fight. Pretty lame


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> I think the problem is you are possibly mixing me in with maybe other posters opinions. I already stated I have no problem with Mayweather and Golovkin fighting at 154. Never said it was ridiculous only said some things Golovkin would probably need to do to possibly draw interest from Mayweather.
> 
> *Your opinion is that Mayweather and Golovkin will never fight because he is to much of a risk and Mayweather will only take easy fights he knows 100% that he will win at JMW.* I am saying Golovkin should move down and fight someone like Canelo in order to build buzz for a Mayweather fight if he is serious about fighting him as its Golovkin's responsibility to make Mayweather interested in fighting him.
> 
> Other posters are claiming hypocrisy etc because the same posters that want Mayweather to challenge himself and fight Golovkin at JMW or MW. Are against Golovkin challenging himself by fighting Ward or bigger fighters then him in order to showcase his skill level like its asked of Mayweather.


Wrong. I never said he'll only take easy fights. And am I against Golvokin moving up to face Ward? Nope. I anticipate that move eventually. Clearly your rebuttals don't have much to do with my opinion or position on the GGG/FMjr/Ward triangle here. I do appreciate your all this though, even if not entirely based on my posts. :cheers


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG adopting the Terry Norris Plan of picking opponents.

And people lap it up like puppies to a tit. Embarrassing


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Wrong. I never said he'll only take easy fights. And am I against Golvokin moving up to face Ward? Nope. I anticipate that move eventually. Clearly your rebuttals don't have much to do with my opinion or position on the GGG/FMjr/Ward triangle here. I do appreciate your all this though, even if not entirely based on my posts. :cheers


Its hard to get a grasp on your post when you don't say anything in it. Anyway there is a of talent and names around GGG from 154-168. Mayweather, Canelo, Martinez, Cotto, Quillin, Froch, Chavez Jr, Ward. Mayweather, Martinez, Ward would make him legendary. Mayweather, Canelo, Cotto, Froch, Chavez Jr would get him paid.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Its hard to get a grasp on your post when you don't say anything in it. Anyway there is a of talent and names around GGG from 154-168. Mayweather, Canelo, Martinez, Cotto, Quillin, Froch, Chavez Jr, Ward. Mayweather, Martinez, Ward would make him legendary. Mayweather, Canelo, Cotto, Froch, Chavez Jr would get him paid.


I posted several times what my point was in this thread. Maybe start from the beginning, not the end. It's not complicated at all.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Can Golovkin really make 154, and be healthy?

I have my doubts. He's incredibly trim at 159.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> GGG adopting the Terry Norris Plan of picking opponents.
> 
> And people lap it up like puppies to a tit. Embarrassing


Just his shitty disgraceful fanbase the likes of mal and sententa.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Floyd is not in the cards for you Mr. GGG.
> but the #2 . Fighter in the world is :deal


I dont think the european fanbase can take Ward embarrassing another one of their hypejobs

Full meltdown mode


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

You've been outted as a phony MW. Doesn't know WTF 'Floored' means, and pretend to be black? What is wrong with you son? Are you this desperate for attention that you have to fake who you are online? Probably nothing more then a little bitch. Otherwise you'd be genuine, not some phony little loser.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> I'm sure you held this same sentiment when FMjr fought JMM, right? This shit is not about race man. Just get off that high horse already. Another FMjr defender playing the race card....good grief.


and Floyd got absolutely killed for picking Marquez...a guy who had been rehydrating to the 140s for YEARS! The size difference between them isn't anywhere as big as Floyd/GGG


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> and Floyd got absolutely killed for picking Marquez...a guy who had been rehydrating to the 140s for YEARS! The size difference between them isn't anywhere as big as Floyd/GGG


I get it, you want FMjr to stay away from GGG (Seems to be a common sentiment here). Personally, I don't care. It's just a matchup that would be highly intriguing, and one that really offers nothing to lose for FMjr, win or lose.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> I get it, you want FMjr to stay away from GGG (Seems to be a common sentiment here). Personally, I don't care. It's just a matchup that would be highly intriguing, and one that really offers nothing to lose for FMjr, win or lose.


Why would it be intriguing? Because GGG is so much bigger. If they were the same size, you'd be screaming that GGG's best win is over a fringe contender and Floyd is cherry picking. If you just want to see Floyd fight guys way bigger than him in the hope that he'll lose, just say that. Don't go on these clearly agenda based posts though. Just say it.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Why would it be intriguing? Because GGG is so much bigger. If they were the same size, you'd be screaming that GGG's best win is over a fringe contender and Floyd is cherry picking. If you just want to see Floyd fight guys way bigger than him in the hope that he'll lose, just say that. Don't go on these clearly agenda based posts though. Just say it.


atsch If for some reason you would have no interest in this fight if it got made...then just bow out and post back and forth with someone else. You defenders get so paranoid with this shit, always crying about RACE or an agenda, as if you don't play the race card or carry some agenda of your own. And for the record, I like the idea of Khan vs. FMjr as well. Is he bigger then FMJr? Is that more agenda on my part? Gimme a break with this crap. You take this too serious. No wonder you get pissy and play the race card when it suits you.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I get it, you want FMjr to stay away from GGG (Seems to be a common sentiment here). Personally, I don't care. It's just a matchup that would be highly intriguing, and one that really offers nothing to lose for FMjr, win or lose.


Yep nobody wants to see a former super featherweight fight a natural middleweight

Now a middleweight vs a super middleweighy who fought 6lbs apart in the olympics, that is intriguing

But without the advantage of a massive size disparity you dont wanna see that BBC


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Why would it be intriguing? Because GGG is so much bigger. If they were the same size, you'd be screaming that GGG's best win is over a fringe contender and Floyd is cherry picking. If you just want to see Floyd fight guys way bigger than him in the hope that he'll lose, just say that. Don't go on these clearly agenda based posts though. Just say it.


Ethered lol


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yep nobody wants to see a former super featherweight fight a natural middleweight
> 
> Now a middleweight vs a super middleweighy who fought 6lbs apart in the olympics, that is intriguing
> 
> But without the advantage of a massive size disparity you dont wanna see that BBC


Still calling Floyd by his first weight class? You desperate turd...:rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Still calling Floyd by his first weight class? You desperate turd...:rofl


You do know that Floyd has yet to make the 154lb limit right?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You do know that Floyd has yet to make the 154lb limit right?


Yes, I know that. Do YOU know FMJr hasn't been a SpFW in over a decade, yet you bust that out when it suits you? Idiot....

Who wins in your opinion:
FMjr at 151 or GGG at 154?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Yes, I know that. Do YOU know FMJr hasn't been a SpFW in over a decade, yet you bust that out when it suits you? Idiot....
> 
> Who wins in your opinion:
> FMjr at 151 or GGG at 154?


Floyd starting his career at sfw shows how small he is. Thats the point dum dum. I find your lack of intelligence regarding this disturbing.

So you want a middleweight to fight a guy who cant make the 154lb limit?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd starting his career at sfw shows how small he is. Thats the point dum dum. I find your lack of intelligence regarding this disturbing.
> 
> So you want a middleweight to fight a guy who cant make the 154lb limit?


SHUT THE FUCK UP MICHIGAN WARRIOR. Floyd is a legit 154 POUNDER MORON.
He fought Cotto/Oscar at 154.. why can't he fight GGG or Lara?

Pacquaio is yesterday's news.. that fool still sleeping.................. WE AS THE FANS WANNA SEE FLOYD VS GGG.

That is the ONLY FIGHT Floyd should be making.

Leonard fought HAGLER.. Yet Floyd's scared of a glass chin shit defense crude slugger.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd starting his career at sfw shows how small he is. Thats the point dim dum. I find your lack of intelligence regarding this disturbing.
> 
> So you want a middleweight to fight a guy who cant make the 154lb limit?


Are you going to even answer that? I know where FMjr started. Same place DLH did, 130, who took a fight he had no business taking vs. Bernard Hopkins. Some guys do big things like that, some don't. I'm fine with it. And if FMjr never fights GGG, I'm fine with that too. My world doesn't revolve around a boxer like your world does.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP MICHIGAN WARRIOR. Floyd is a legit 154 POUNDER MORON.
> He fought Cotto/Oscar at 154.. why can't he fight GGG or Lara?
> 
> Pacquaio is yesterday's news.. that fool still sleeping.................. WE AS THE FANS WANNA SEE FLOYD VS GGG.
> ...


After a three year hiatus from boxing, which just shows how amazing a fighter he was.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> After a three year hiatus from boxing, which just shows how amazing a fighter he was.


Conveniently after Hagler had started to slip

Oh yeah Leonard began his career at welter not sfw.

A true comparison is Leonard fighting McCallum

But youre agreeing with a troll, shows your lack of intelligence


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Conveniently after Hagler had started to slip
> 
> Oh yeah Leonard began his career at welter not sfw.
> 
> ...


I didn't leave that off. Everyone knows that already. atsch But so what...starting to slip vs. a guy off for three years? Yeah....SRL really pulled on on Hagler didn't he? Shoot, you probably weren't even born when they fought!!

You are as much a troll as anyone here MW. You pretended to be a black man for christ's sake! how low can you stoop!!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Are you going to even answer that? I know where FMjr started. Same place DLH did, 130,


Rofl!!!

Oscar fought 12 fights at 130, won the shitty WBO and quickly moved up.

Floyd fought 26 fights at the weight and became an ATG there

Oscar was 5'11 and towards the end of his career was weighing 165 coming into the ring an at Floyda age couldnt make welterweight

Floyd Mayweather is 5'8 and cant make 154 and is comfortable ar welterweight

When Oscar fought Hopkins he was 31.

Floyd is 36

Great comparison dumbass LOOL!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I didn't leave that off. Everyone knows that already. atsch But so what...starting to slip vs. a guy off for three years? Yeah....SRL really pulled on on Hagler didn't he? Shoot, you probably weren't even born when they fought!!


Was Hagler prime when Leonard fought him yes or no

Explain how Leonard beating Hagler equates to Floyd beating GGG given weight and age


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

how about prime Pacquiao versus GGG. Freak-show or legit matchup?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Was Hagler prime when Leonard fought him yes or no
> 
> Explain how Leonard beating Hagler equates to Floyd beating GGG given weight and age


Why are you asking me that retard? :rofl I never said it equates that. You fake black man illiterate poser. You keep trying to ask shit that's not even freakin relevant to anything. Such a clown you are.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Rofl!!!
> 
> Oscar fought 12 fights at 130, won the shitty WBO and quickly moved up.
> 
> ...


Wow...someone took a trip to boxrec I see.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Wow...someone took a trip to boxrec I see.


Thats your retort? Lol!!!


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thats your retort? Lol!!!


Some looked up the word "retort" i see. LOL!! Look clown, what you posted as some retort to my posts are just circumstances that you are fine with. Always got some cheap ass answer to defend FMjr. Look clown, I'm sorry I wasted my time with an illiterate while kid that pretend to be a black man while spewing vile, racist shit. I wouldn't be surprised if that old oneshot poster was just you. You share the same low level of common sense and intelligence.

But let me guet this right. Because of all that garbage you think means something major, it's still just FMjr not wanting (not that he needs to) fight a guy at 154, where he's the lineal champ and multiple title holder there. Go ahead and bring up some other pointless items you cretin.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mayweather isn't a natural JMW, He can fight there mostly because of his talent and skill level. He weighs 150 on fight night, there are LW and JWWs that weigh 150 on fight night. Mayweather might be the smallest top rated JMW in boxing right now. GGG would have a bigger size differential vs Mayweather then vs any other JMW in boxing. Most likely the reason why its appealing to the fans that its appealing to. I wouldn't mind the fight, but this isn't about Mayweather proving he is the best JMW. Its about putting him in the ring with a guy with a 15-20pd weight advantage in the hopes that he will lose or Thurman would be getting this same attention.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Mayweather isn't a natural JMW, He can fight there mostly because of his talent and skill level. He weighs 150 on fight night, there are LW and JWWs that weigh 150 on fight night. Mayweather might be the smallest top rated JMW in boxing right now. GGG would have a bigger size differential vs Mayweather then vs any other JMW in boxing. Most likely the reason why its appealing to the fans that its appealing to. I wouldn't mind the fight, but this isn't about Mayweather proving he is the best JMW. Its about putting him in the ring with a guy with a 15-20pd weight advantage in the hopes that he will lose or Thurman would be getting this same attention.


Why do people get so pissed off when people merely suggest that Keith Thurman fight GGG?

Thurman, why are you ducking GGG?


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd starting his career at sfw shows how small he is. Thats the point dum dum. I find your lack of intelligence regarding this disturbing.
> 
> So you want a middleweight to fight a guy who cant make the 154lb limit?


DLH started at SFW also and fought at 160 - stop with this "lil Floyd" nonsense, he's not fought at 130 for 10 years and has been at 147 for 9 years...the fight won't happen because GGG is too much of a threat. If he won't take a guaranteed $100m cheque to fight a former flyweight then he's not going to take a 1/3 of that to fight an explosive middleweight


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Mayweather isn't a natural JMW, He can fight there mostly because of his talent and skill level. He weighs 150 on fight night, there are LW and JWWs that weigh 150 on fight night. Mayweather might be the smallest top rated JMW in boxing right now. GGG would have a bigger size differential vs Mayweather then vs any other JMW in boxing. Most likely the reason why its appealing to the fans that its appealing to. I wouldn't mind the fight, but this isn't about Mayweather proving he is the best JMW. Its about putting him in the ring with a guy with a 15-20pd weight advantage in the hopes that he will lose or Thurman would be getting this same attention.


If he holds a jmw belt then surely it means he becomes a target for other fighters in and around that weight. I dont see why Mayweather should be given special treatment just because he fought at 130lbs over 10 years ago. I have the same expectations of Mayweather as i do any of the other Junior middleweights who hold a belt at that weight, his natural size doesnt come into that. If anyone wins a world title at any weight then they should be expected to deal with hardships or indeed advantages that being at that weight brings. If said fighter was good enough to win a world title belt in the first place then said fighter should be good enough to defend said World Title against the best that weight has to offer. Fair and unfair does not come into the equation because said fighter has already proved they are good enough to win said belt and should be made to prove they are good enough to retain said belt. The mere thought of a world title holder being held under a different set of expectations than anyone else is sickening, not least the p4p1 fighter on the planet who should be good enough to prove that they dont need a different set of expectations, afterall they are P4P for a reason.

In an ideal world the two very best 154lbers in Lara and Mayweather should be facing off against each other but thats boxing politics for you, i'd be surprised as hell if that fight ever came off and im not in any way attacking Mayweather for that. If Mayweather doesnt want the attention from these light middles and middles he shouldnt make him self a viable target for other guys within that parameter. Id say the exact same thing if a 168lber wanted to move down and challenge Golovkin for his belt, i dont believe in preferential treatment. If Golovkin was to win a belt at 168lbs then id fully expect him to fight Ward and the best that division had to offer and anyone who moves down from the 175lb division.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> DLH started at SFW also and fought at 160 - stop with this "lil Floyd" nonsense, he's not fought at 130 for 10 years and has been at 147 for 9 years...the fight won't happen because GGG is too much of a threat. If he won't take a guaranteed $100m cheque to fight a former flyweight then he's not going to take a 1/3 of that to fight an explosive middleweight


Roy Jones started at 160 and fought at HW, so lets see GGG do that :rolleyes


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> If he holds a jmw belt then surely it means he becomes a target for other fighters in and around that weight. I dont see why Mayweather should be given special treatment just because he fought at 130lbs over 10 years ago. I have the same expectations of Mayweather as i do any of the other Junior middleweights who hold a belt at that weight, his natural size doesnt come into that. If anyone wins a world title at any weight then they should be expected to deal with hardships or indeed advantages that being at that weight brings. If said fighter was good enough to win a world title belt in the first place then said fighter should be good enough to defend said World Title against the best that weight has to offer. Fair and unfair does not come into the equation because said fighter has already proved they are good enough to win said belt and should be made to prove they are good enough to retain said belt. The mere thought of a world title holder being held under a different set of expectations than anyone else is sickening, not least the p4p1 fighter on the planet who should be good enough to prove that they dont need a different set of expectations, afterall they are P4P for a reason.
> 
> In an ideal world the two very best 154lbers in Lara and Mayweather should be facing off against each other but thats boxing politics for you, i'd be surprised as hell if that fight ever came off and im not in any way attacking Mayweather for that. If Mayweather doesnt want the attention from these light middles and middles he shouldnt make him self a viable target for other guys within that parameter. Id say the exact same thing if a 168lber wanted to move down and challenge Golovkin for his belt, i dont believe in preferential treatment. If Golovkin was to win a belt at 168lbs then id fully expect him to fight Ward and the best that division had to offer and anyone who moves down from the 175lb division.


But but but.....I'm so afraid for Floyd! He might get hurt!


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Roy Jones started at 160 and fought at HW, so lets see GGG do that :rolleyes


Why would he have to do that? Is RJJ the standard that everyone must measure up to? RJJ going to HW, after debuting at 154 (IIRC), is a HUGE feat. That's almost 50 pounds. What does this mean in regards to anyway? What's your point. Should GGG move to HW, THEN only can he get a fight w/ FMjr after moving back down or something? Is that the correlation of your post in this thread? Because it really doesn't add or further anything in this thread.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Roy Jones started at 160 and fought at HW, so lets see GGG do that :rolleyes


Yeah cause GGG is Roy Jones right?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Why would he have to do that? Is RJJ the standard that everyone must measure up to? RJJ going to HW, after debuting at 154 (IIRC), is a HUGE feat. That's almost 50 pounds. What does this mean in regards to anyway? What's your point. Should GGG move to HW, THEN only can he get a fight w/ FMjr after moving back down or something? Is that the correlation of your post in this thread? Because it really doesn't add or further anything in this thread.


he doesn't have to do that. I was just responding to the retarded shit he said with some more retarded shit :lol:


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Roy Jones started at 160 and fought at HW, so lets see GGG do that :rolleyes


Gottem. Thats the ballgame. Lol


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> he doesn't have to do that. I was just responding to the retarded shit he said with some more retarded shit :lol:


Well...FMjr has been at WW and above for at least 9 years now. It's perplexing how so many are just freaked out over the idea of GGG vs. FMjr at 154 (even if it cannot be made), despite FMjr having been to JrMW several times already, and is considered the lineal champ there. There isn't that much a size difference between Cotto and FMjr, despite fighting in different divisions. Yet we see Cotto is the one who has "dare to be great" attitude to take a fight very few would not blame him if he passed on, vs. Martinez. But that's Cotto. He fought MP, Antonio Margarito, and now looks like Martinez. All guys who FMjr, for any number of reasons you want to use, never took.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> If he holds a jmw belt then surely it means he becomes a target for other fighters in and around that weight. I dont see why Mayweather should be given special treatment just because he fought at 130lbs over 10 years ago. I have the same expectations of Mayweather as i do any of the other Junior middleweights who hold a belt at that weight, his natural size doesnt come into that. If anyone wins a world title at any weight then they should be expected to deal with hardships or indeed advantages that being at that weight brings. If said fighter was good enough to win a world title belt in the first place then said fighter should be good enough to defend said World Title against the best that weight has to offer. Fair and unfair does not come into the equation because said fighter has already proved they are good enough to win said belt and should be made to prove they are good enough to retain said belt. The mere thought of a world title holder being held under a different set of expectations than anyone else is sickening, not least the p4p1 fighter on the planet who should be good enough to prove that they dont need a different set of expectations, afterall they are P4P for a reason.
> 
> In an ideal world the two very best 154lbers in Lara and Mayweather should be facing off against each other but thats boxing politics for you, i'd be surprised as hell if that fight ever came off and im not in any way attacking Mayweather for that. If Mayweather doesnt want the attention from these light middles and middles he shouldnt make him self a viable target for other guys within that parameter. Id say the exact same thing if a 168lber wanted to move down and challenge Golovkin for his belt, i dont believe in preferential treatment. If Golovkin was to win a belt at 168lbs then id fully expect him to fight Ward and the best that division had to offer and anyone who moves down from the 175lb division.


Awful post

Nobody said Floyd cant be targeted be targeted by JMW's

Is Golovkin a junior middleweight? I meam he fights a lot of junior middleweights does he fight at junior middleweight lol

And please dont compare gayboy to Mayweather. Mayweather has won through 5 weighy classes. Gayboy is afraid of going up one


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Well...FMjr has been at WW and above for at least 9 years now. It's perplexing how so many are just freaked out over the idea of GGG vs. FMjr at 154 (even if it cannot be made), despite FMjr having been to JrMW several times already, and is considered the lineal champ there. There isn't that much a size difference between Cotto and FMjr, despite fighting in different divisions. Yet we see Cotto is the one who has "dare to be great" attitude to take a fight very few would not blame him if he passed on, vs. Martinez. But that's Cotto. He fought MP, Antonio Margarito, and now looks like Martinez. All guys who FMjr, for any number of reasons you want to use, never took.


Umm when Cotto and Mayweather fought Mayweather came in 152, Cotto came in 165

Thats a 13lb weight difference, thats huge

Once again displaying your idiocy

Oh and Martinez is pretty much shot at this point but way to work in Mayweather ducking someone Nancy


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Umm when Cotto and Mayweather fought Mayweather came in 152, Cotto came in 165
> 
> Thats a 13lb weight difference, thats huge
> 
> ...


I was referring to their weigh in weights. Just because Cotto re hydrates to SprMW doesn't mean he should go face Froch next, clown. Look at FMjr and Cotto side by side. They are pretty damn close in size.

And now you think I am claiming FMjr is ducking Martinez? Man...paranoid much poser? :rolleyes

You don't know WTF FLOORED means, and now you cannot distinguish the difference between a fighter past prime and a fighter who's shot? Everyone who really pays attention can tell the difference. But you only know FMJr, and barely that as is. Fuckin poser....


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Awful post
> 
> Nobody said Floyd cant be targeted be targeted by JMW's
> 
> ...


If he can make 154, then technically he is you poser. See how that works? Did that FLOOR your mind poser?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> I was referring to their weigh in weights. Just because Cotto re hydrates to SprMW doesn't mean he should go face Froch next, clown. *Look at FMjr and Cotto side by side. They are pretty damn close in size.*
> 
> And now you think I am claiming FMjr is ducking Martinez? Man...paranoid much poser? :rolleyes
> 
> You don't know WTF FLOORED means, and now you cannot distinguish the difference between a fighter past prime and a fighter who's shot? Everyone who really pays attention can tell the difference. But you only know FMJr, and barely that as is. Fuckin poser....


atsch


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> atsch


Just google their weigh in pic Beiber. Are you ever NOT a drama queen? :rolleyes


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

OMG...how in the world did FMjr get in the ring with that giant Cotto!!! atsch


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Just google their weigh in pic Beiber. Are you ever NOT a drama queen? :rolleyes


Did they fight that night?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Did they fight that night?


:rolleyes Did I say they did Beiber? Feel free to go jump into someone else's conversation midway through and make more comments that add nothing. Always with the informative gems...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> :rolleyes Did I say they did Beiber? Feel free to go jump into someone else's conversation midway through and make more comments that add nothing. Always with the informative gems...


Why post irrelevant pics when they say nothing then?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Why post irrelevant pics when they say nothing then?


:rofl If you cannot keep up, just go watch some MTV or something Beiber. I am constantly amazed at how guys who think they are so smart act so freakin dumb at times. We've established you don't read posts properly anyway.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> :rofl If you cannot keep up, just go watch some MTV or something Beiber. I am constantly amazed at how guys who think they are so smart act so freakin dumb at times. We've established you don't read posts properly anyway.


So what are you proving? That you can post photos on a website :rofl


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> OMG...how in the world did FMjr get in the ring with that giant Cotto!!! atsch


wait a sec. Cotto is listed at 5'7 but he looks a little taller than Mayweather. Mayweather couldn't possibly be 5'8. He's closer to 5'6.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> So what are you proving? That you can post photos on a website :rofl


All you have to do it follow the post chains TT, to see why they are there.

As I said, Cotto and FMjr aren't all that different in size or build. The difference it, FMjr doesn't rehydrate to the level Cotto does. That's not a dictation of size, but a lack of the discipline in Cotto that FMjr carries in spades over most boxers.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> All you have to do it follow the post chains TT, to see why they are there.
> 
> As I said, Cotto and FMjr aren't all that different in size or build. The difference it, FMjr doesn't rehydrate to the level Cotto does. That's not a dictation of size, but a lack of the discipline in Cotto that FMjr carries in spades over most boxers.


Fair enough M - So the fight would've been better in 2007 at 147 ?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Fair enough M - So the fight would've been better in 2007 at 147 ?


I would have liked it then. But I didn't complain about it at 154 (too much I don't think:smile). Was a damn good fight!


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> If he holds a jmw belt then surely it means he becomes a target for other fighters in and around that weight. I dont see why Mayweather should be given special treatment just because he fought at 130lbs over 10 years ago. I have the same expectations of Mayweather as i do any of the other Junior middleweights who hold a belt at that weight, his natural size doesnt come into that. If anyone wins a world title at any weight then they should be expected to deal with hardships or indeed advantages that being at that weight brings. If said fighter was good enough to win a world title belt in the first place then said fighter should be good enough to defend said World Title against the best that weight has to offer. Fair and unfair does not come into the equation because said fighter has already proved they are good enough to win said belt and should be made to prove they are good enough to retain said belt. The mere thought of a world title holder being held under a different set of expectations than anyone else is sickening, not least the p4p1 fighter on the planet who should be good enough to prove that they dont need a different set of expectations, afterall they are P4P for a reason.
> 
> In an ideal world the two very best 154lbers in Lara and Mayweather should be facing off against each other but thats boxing politics for you, i'd be surprised as hell if that fight ever came off and im not in any way attacking Mayweather for that. If Mayweather doesnt want the attention from these light middles and middles he shouldnt make him self a viable target for other guys within that parameter. Id say the exact same thing if a 168lber wanted to move down and challenge Golovkin for his belt, i dont believe in preferential treatment. If Golovkin was to win a belt at 168lbs then id fully expect him to fight Ward and the best that division had to offer and anyone who moves down from the 175lb division.


Like I stated earlier I have no problem with Mayweather and GGG fighting at JMW, said it multiple times. I have no problem with GGG challenging Mayweather, I even offered my opinion what GGG could do to interest Mayweather in giving him the fight. Mayweather having the lineal JMW belt doesn't make him a natural JMW like people are claiming though, he is just talented enough to fight at the weight. So its natural for some to feel that since Mayweather is a pretty small JMW making JMW fights tough enough, that fighting MWs at JMW might be to much.

Mayweather holding the Lineal title means nothing to GGG because GGG doesn't fight at JMW and GGG isn't fighting to claim Lineage as I can almost grantee that If they were to fight and GGG won, he wouldn't campaign at JMW to defend his Lineal titles(other then maybe a Mayweather rematch) but would move back up to MW, and with the power to dictate would tell the JMW and SMW to come to 160 to fight him.

As for Lara, I have been interested in Mayweather fighting Lara since 2011 when he beat Paul Williams up and got robbed. His skill level intrigued me then and still does now.

This is all the same arguments that was used for Canelo. Since Canelo couldn't get it done its on to the next boogieman.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> I would have liked it then. But I didn't complain about it at 154 (too much I don't think:smile). Was a damn good fight!


Ma in New York would've given me a heart attack


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Ma in New York would've given me a heart attack


Yes sir!! It's a fight I would have tried to see live!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

You can't blame Floyd for not fighting GGG given the obvious size issue.
The only way that fight could happen would be at a lower catchweight and given GGG could probably go to 168 and maybe even 175 at a push Floyd would need a major give in negotiations.
Never gonna happen,and I can understand why.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> You can't blame Floyd for not fighting GGG given the obvious size issue.
> The only way that fight could happen would be at a lower catchweight and given GGG could probably go to 168 and maybe even 175 at a push Floyd would need a major give in negotiations.
> Never gonna happen,and I can understand why.


I don't blame Floyd for not fighting GGG, nor do I feel he has any kind of obligation to.

I'm not sure that GGG could fight at 175 that successfully, because I don't think 175 is even his walk around weight.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> I don't blame Floyd for not fighting GGG, nor do I feel he has any kind of obligation to.
> 
> I'm not sure that GGG could fight at 175 that successfully, because I don't think 175 is even his walk around weight.


This is the thing, nobody expects Cotto to fight at SMW even though he is 160+ for his walk around weigh as he would be a very small SMW. Nobody expects GGG to fight at LHW even though 170 is about his walk around weight because he would be a small LHW. But Mayweather *iS *taking fights at 154 even though 152 is his walk around weight and has been fighting at or above his walk around weight for the majority of his career. Yet Mayweather's risk taking ability is the one that comes under fire when a MW calls him out at JMW.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Isn't it interesting how pretty much all the GGG hatred comes from one distinct demographic? 

If Floyd is going back down to welterweight next, it's moot and I'm totally cool with him doing that. If he wants to call himself 154 champ and there's a guy who'll fight him at 154 that's the biggest challenge, then there's a legitimate argument to be made.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Isn't it interesting how pretty much all the GGG hatred comes from one distinct demographic?
> 
> If Floyd is going back down to welterweight next, it's moot and I'm totally cool with him doing that. If he wants to call himself 154 champ and there's a guy who'll fight him at 154 that's the biggest challenge, then there's a legitimate argument to be made.


I agree there is an argument to be made....Once GGG actually fights some really good fighters. His last fight wasn't even on TV in America and then you call out Floyd? This is the same as Collazo calling Floyd out. GGG needs a few more big wins before being able to legitimately call out Floyd.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I agree there is an argument to be made....Once GGG actually fights some really good fighters. His last fight wasn't even on TV in America and then you call out Floyd? This is the same as Collazo calling Floyd out. GGG needs a few more big wins before being able to legitimately call out Floyd.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Don't get me wrong, Danny Garcia is far more deserving of a shot. I'm just saying GGG is clearly the biggest challenge for Floyd and that alone should put him in contention. It's kind of like when Rigo was calling out Donaire you could have made the same argument but we all knew Donaire v Rigo was the fight to make.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Don't get me wrong, Danny Garcia is far more deserving of a shot. I'm just saying GGG is clearly the biggest challenge for Floyd and that alone should put him in contention. It's kind of like when Rigo was calling out Donaire you could have made the same argument but we all knew Donaire v Rigo was the fight to make.


True, but i don't feel that the biggest challenge puts you in contention. You have to prove it, that's just how boxing goes. Especially with Floyd we know it's all business for him. I'd say Lara is far more deserving as well as an even better challenge at 154. I think Golovkin and his team will have to do something drastic to get a fight with Floyd

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

GGG needs to kills that. Jump up and get Ward. Call out Direll. FMJ? Come on. That is clown shit.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Isn't it interesting how pretty much all the GGG hatred comes from one distinct demographic?
> 
> If Floyd is going back down to welterweight next, it's moot and I'm totally cool with him doing that. If he wants to call himself 154 champ and there's a guy who'll fight him at 154 that's the biggest challenge, then there's a legitimate argument to be made.


WTF? Hatred? What hate is there if we thing a guy PEAKING at 147 shouldn't be fighting a guy campaigning at 160? You support this BS? If so, tell GGG to go get Ward, Hopkins, and Stevenson? Hell, I will give him a pass and let him take on Stevenson or Pascal.

How about GGG actually take some top level fights at 154 before you go saying GGG wants to fight at 154?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> GGG needs to kills that. Jump up and get Ward. Call out Direll. FMJ? Come on. That is clown shit.


Direll? Really? Why? That guy isnt important anymore


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> WTF? Hatred? What hate is there if we thing a guy PEAKING at 147 shouldn't be fighting a guy campaigning at 160? You support this BS? If so, tell GGG to go get Ward, Hopkins, and Stevenson? Hell, I will give him a pass and let him take on Stevenson or Pascal.
> 
> How about GGG actually take some top level fights at 154 before you go saying GGG wants to fight at 154?


It's nothing to do with disapproval of a GGG v Floyd fight. I can find shit loads of hating about GGG not relating to Floyd.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Direll? Really? Why? That guy isnt important anymore


I kid due to the Olympic controversy. Anyone at SMW will do. Doubly so for a guy who participated in the Super Six. I would be happy to see him take out Bika, Abraham, JCCJ, Rodriquez, anyone really.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Lara is the fight that boxing fans from both sides approve of.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> It's nothing to do with disapproval of a GGG v Floyd fight. I can find shit loads of hating about GGG not relating to Floyd.


If you are honest about it, there is nothing to hate or love really. He looks great. His competition is C+. Will he look great against quality opponents is yet to be seen.

The hate is due to the fanboy knob riding. Same crap that followed Matthysse. Same thing going on with Maidana. Sometimes a guy's record is as much about the competition as it is about the guys abilities.

I like GGG. I do. I also think he is a solid prospect/fighter. But with that said, the guy is going to have to actually smash a few top level guys before I say he is the next coming of Tyson.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Awful post
> 
> Nobody said Floyd cant be targeted be targeted by JMW's
> 
> ...


Mayweather is magnet for anyone around that weight, from your 140lb Amir Khan's to your 160lb Sergio Martinez's. When Golovkin was asked about Mayweather did you expect Golovkin to say "No sorry im definitely not interested in this fight and i'd hate to receive a career high payday". If Mayweather holds a belt at light middleweight do you not think other fighters around that weight would be more than eager to receive a career high payday? Seriously you are one dim fucker.

At the end of the day Mayweather is never going to face off with the likes Lara or Golovkin, he knows better than to even think about going there. Mayweather is quite possible the greatest fighter of this era but he didnt get to where he is by taking matches he could conceivably lose. Hell he only took the Canelo matchup after the Guerrero fight bombed like it did and that was a measured risk at best.

The mere suggestion of Golovkin moving down to 154lbs has you throwing a hissyfit full of homophobic insults laced with poisonous racism, i get that you dont like Golovkin but i cannot recall anyone getting quite so upset at the prospect of what would be such an exciting fight. I mean really, you dont see anyone throwing a hissyfit about a potential Ward Golovkin fight and i very much doubt you would see Ward moving down in weight to cater for Golovkin, but of course in your warped world the two situations are completely different. If you win a belt in a division you should be expected to take on all comers and that includes anyone who moves down in weight, i dont give a shit if Mayweather has moved through five weights in much the same way i dont care that Pacquiao has, they still shouldnt be given special dispensation not to take on all challengers or be held under a different set of expectations, if they are good enough to win the belt in the first place then they are big enough. Do you think Golovkin's and Canelo's weight are that different on fight night?, i cannot remember you throwing such a hissy fit at the suggestion of that fight, one merely drains themselves more to make a lower weight. Is this change in stance because you see Golovkin as a greater threat or because your a hypocrite?

Finally i was not comparing Golovkin and Mayweather so well done as others have said for not having the intelligence necessary to read a post. I was stating that my stance on the situation would not change if either fighters roles were reversed because im not contradictory schmuck such as yourself, please feel free to interpret this post as you feel and twist it how you deem fit, i dont think you can really add anything else to your argument that will stop yourself continuing to look like a fool.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Mayweather is quite possible the greatest fighter of this era but he didnt get to where he is by taking matches he could conceivably lose. Hell he only took the Canelo matchup after the Guerrero fight bombed like it did and that was a measured risk at best. .


So he couldn't conceivably lose against Corrales, Castillo x 2, De La Hoya, Mosley and Pacquiao (he did sign his end of the contract)?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> All you have to do it follow the post chains TT, to see why they are there.
> 
> As I said, Cotto and FMjr aren't all that different in size or build. The difference it, FMjr doesn't rehydrate to the level Cotto does. That's not a dictation of size, but a lack of the discipline in Cotto that FMjr carries in spades over most boxers.


Cotto fought as an amateur at 135...Floyd at 118. There is a huge difference in weight, not necessarily in height.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Mushin said:


> So he couldn't conceivably lose against Corrales, Castillo x 2, De La Hoya, Mosley and Pacquiao (he did sign his end of the contract)?


Corrales and Castillo 2 are the exceptions to the rule so you were right to pull me up on that one. Id certainly expect him to beat De La Hoya and Mosley at the respective points of their careers in which the fights happened. Mayweather doesnt do business with Arum so im not sure any contracts were signed at any point for Pacquiao, id appreciate it if you could proove me wrong though.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

If Golovkin can get to the weight and not be drained he should try and prove it against Lara or Canelo.
But I doubt he could make 154 without some ill effects.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Mayweather is magnet for anyone around that weight, from your 140lb Amir Khan's to your 160lb Sergio Martinez's. When Golovkin was asked about Mayweather did you expect Golovkin to say "No sorry im definitely not interested in this fight and i'd hate to receive a career high payday". If Mayweather holds a belt at light middleweight do you not think other fighters around that weight would be more than eager to receive a career high payday? Seriously you are one dim fucker.
> 
> At the end of the day Mayweather is never going to face off with the likes Lara or Golovkin, he knows better than to even think about going there. Mayweather is quite possible the greatest fighter of this era but he didnt get to where he is by taking matches he could conceivably lose. Hell he only took the Canelo matchup after the Guerrero fight bombed like it did and that was a measured risk at best.
> 
> ...





ImElvis666 said:


> Isn't it interesting how pretty much all the GGG hatred comes from one distinct demographic?
> 
> If Floyd is going back down to welterweight next, it's moot and I'm totally cool with him doing that. If he wants to call himself 154 champ and there's a guy who'll fight him at 154 that's the biggest challenge, then there's a legitimate argument to be made.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Corrales and Castillo 2 are the exceptions to the rule so you were right to pull me up on that one. Id certainly expect him to beat De La Hoya and Mosley at the respective points of their careers in which the fights happened. Mayweather doesnt do business with Arum so im not sure any contracts were signed at any point for Pacquiao, id appreciate it if you could proove me wrong though.


It's one thing to say you expected Floyd to beat that version of Mosley, but could he have conceivably lost that fight? I think so, and it showed in the 2nd round. The Oscar fight was a clear but competitive win, I don't think a loss was inconceivable given Oscar's size, height, reach and power advantage.

Floyd/GBP sent a detailed contract to Manny/TR : http://sports.yahoo.com/news/boxing...y-pacquiao-nearly-agreed-to-a-2010-fight.html

Floyd said he signed his end, which is logical.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Mushin said:


> It's one thing to say you expected Floyd to beat that version of Mosley, but could he have conceivably lost that fight? I think so, and it showed in the 2nd round. The Oscar fight was a clear but competitive win, I don't think a loss was inconceivable given Oscar's size, height, reach and power advantage.
> 
> Floyd/GBP sent a detailed contract to Manny/TR : http://sports.yahoo.com/news/boxing...y-pacquiao-nearly-agreed-to-a-2010-fight.html
> 
> Floyd said he signed his end, which is logical.


Anyone can conceivably lose a fight on any given night, Mayweather could have conceivably lost to De La Hoya or Mosley but honestly what chance did you give those two of pulling off an upset. They are both very solid wins but in the grand scheme of things both were past prime, Mosley drew with Mora a mere 4 months after the fight to put things in perspective. De La Hoya was pretty much a semi retired boxer who would go on to get obliterated by Pacquiao. It sounds like im being incredibly harsh and perhaps i am, but those fights in my mind were not 50-50 fights or in any way as dangerous for Mayweather as the Corrales or Castillo 2 fights

Thanks for sharing the link, interesting stuff, would be great to see the actual contracts to see some of the stipulations etc. The ultimate deal breaker was definitely the money though, not a chance Bob was going to take anything less than 50% knowing he was negotiating with Goldenboy. Mayweather and co fully well knew that as well, its all well and good signing a contract and sending it across for an opponent to sign, something tells me that contract probably wasn't too enticing.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> Anyone can conceivably lose a fight on any given night, Mayweather could have conceivably lost to De La Hoya or Mosley but honestly what chance did you give those two of pulling off an upset. They are both very solid wins but in the grand scheme of things both were past prime, Mosley drew with Mora a mere 4 months after the fight to put things in perspective. De La Hoya was pretty much a semi retired boxer who would go on to get obliterated by Pacquiao. It sounds like im being incredibly harsh and perhaps i am, but those fights in my mind were not 50-50 fights or in any way as dangerous for Mayweather as the Corrales or Castillo 2 fights
> 
> Thanks for sharing the link, interesting stuff, would be great to see the actual contracts to see some of the stipulations etc. The ultimate deal breaker was definitely the money though, not a chance Bob was going to take anything less than 50% knowing he was negotiating with Goldenboy. Mayweather and co fully well knew that as well, its all well and good signing a contract and sending it across for an opponent to sign, something tells me that contract probably wasn't too enticing.


dlh went on to fight pacman at 147 ffs, bit different, he was dead ffs


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Mayweather is magnet for anyone around that weight, from your 140lb Amir Khan's to your 160lb Sergio Martinez's. When Golovkin was asked about Mayweather did you expect Golovkin to say "No sorry im definitely not interested in this fight and i'd hate to receive a career high payday". If Mayweather holds a belt at light middleweight do you not think other fighters around that weight would be more than eager to receive a career high payday? Seriously you are one dim fucker.


Meaningless vapid paragraph of no substance

Floyd doesnt have a belt a middleweight so what the hell are you talking about

Ward, Hopkins, Martinez, Quillin, Mundine ect ect have all said theyd fight Floyd

Only one of those fanbases has taken it seriously and thats Gayboy fans. Because youre utter disgraces



> t the end of the day Mayweather is never going to face off with the likes Lara or Golovkin


Floyd will never fight Gayboy but he certainly would fight Lara if he builds his name up with a few more big wins

I mean Floyd just fought Canelo. Let me guess that is now a cherry pick lol!!!!


> this era but he didnt get to where he is by taking matches he could conceivably lose. Hell he only took the Canelo matchup after the Guerrero fight bombed like it did and that was a measured risk at best.


So Canelo is now a "measured risk" but when the fight was made he was considered Floyds biggest threat and a fight most said he wouldnt take, now its a "measured risk"

So when Floyd beats Lara will he become a measured risk

"Lara drew with Molina and barely beat Angulo he's a hype job, Floyd should fight Groves or he's a pussy" lollll!!!

I know youre knew to boxing and dont know much about the sport but whenever Floyd knocks em down there's always another guy

Floyds already ducking lara incredible lol

Listen Chump, when Gayboy has a victory in his 30's as big as Floyds victory over Genaro Hernandez at 21 come talk to me

Until then keep hyping up these no mark Eurobums fighting junior middleweights afraid of moving up one weight class to get Wards BBC lol


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Just google their weigh in pic Beiber. Are you ever NOT a drama queen? :rolleyes


Weigh in weights have nothing to do with a fighters size and strength in the ring after rehydrating you utter moron

Why do you think fighters impose hydration clauses in contracts you complete failure

Jesus Christ did your mother have any children that lived lol


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> All you have to do it follow the post chains TT, to see why they are there.
> 
> As I said, Cotto and FMjr aren't all that different in size or build. The difference it, FMjr doesn't rehydrate to the level Cotto does. That's not a dictation of size, but a lack of the discipline in Cotto that FMjr carries in spades over most boxers.


Lmaaooooo

God youre dumb. Cottos rehydration is a lack of discipline. Holy shit youre dumb

Looks like I got a knew sig lol


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmaaooooo
> 
> God youre dumb. Cottos rehydration is a lack of discipline. Holy shit youre dumb
> 
> Looks like I got a knew sig lol


Post like an adult, and not the fake black man you pretend to be on this site please. Thank you.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Cotto fought as an amateur at 135...Floyd at 118. There is a huge difference in weight, not necessarily in height.


So a LW and a Bantam fought for the JrMW title? Crazy stuff there!! :lol: Juts kidding.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Post like an adult, and not the fake black man you pretend to be on this site please. Thank you.


So Cotto and Mayweather are almost similarcin size and rehydrating 15lbs just means a fighter lacks discipline amd is infact really small?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

*sigh*

You can change your name Lance but your lack of intelligence is still readily apparent


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So Cotto and Mayweather are almost similarcin size and rehydrating 15lbs just means a fighter lacks discipline amd is infact really small?


It's not a secret that guys who balloon up between fights often add more water weight after weigh in. Did you not know that?

If you do not get that, then please stop posting. It's boxing 101 that most people realize. Except you, hell, look at what you replied with!?! What a clown!! You don't get too much unless someone explains every little detail to you. You are too clueless and don't offer anything but childish remarks about boxers to take the time to explain anything. You're a poser who pretends to be a black man on a boxing site. Doesn't get much worse then that.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The problem is that Cotto is in shape at 160+


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> The problem is that Cotto is in shape at 160+


here's them actually fighting. Are you going to tell me the size difference between them is really immense or even distinguishable?


















In this one, Cotto looks a tad soft around the gut, which actually goes with my position on their size.

I don't get you FMjr defenders who keep trying to portray FMjr as tiny. It's simply not true.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> The problem is that Cotto is in shape at 160+


:deal Didn't he weigh something like 164 fight night? Cotto is an odd specimen when it comes to cutting. His legs must weigh 80 lbs :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Don't get me wrong, Danny Garcia is far more deserving of a shot. I'm just saying GGG is clearly the biggest challenge for Floyd and that alone should put him in contention. It's kind of like when Rigo was calling out Donaire you could have made the same argument but we all knew Donaire v Rigo was the fight to make.


You know Golovkin/Mayweather can't be made right? Why do people act ignorant about this?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You know Golovkin/Mayweather can't be made right? Why do people act ignorant about this?


no fricken idea :conf


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> no fricken idea :conf


I die a little inside whenever someone brings up a TR vs GBP fantasy fight


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You know Golovkin/Mayweather can't be made right? Why do people act ignorant about this?


Which posters even said it can be made? At least soon? I take it you refrain from mythical match-up discussions due to their inability to be made?

And look at those pics. Are you going to tell me that Cotto dwarfed FMJr in the ring? He certainly did not. In fact, if i recall, many were impressed with Floyd's ability to muscle not only Cotto, but Shane Mosley and Alvarez as well.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Which posters even said it can be made? At least soon? I take it you refrain from mythical match-up discussions due to their inability to be made?
> 
> And look at those pics. Are you going to tell me that Cotto dwarfed FMJr in the ring? He certainly did not. In fact, if i recall, many were impressed with Floyd's ability to muscle not only Cotto, but Shane Mosley and Alvarez as well.


Mayweather is great at using leverage and fighter's own strength against them, especially when they over commit on something, May is right there taking advantage. It must be very frustrating to handle.

And yeah I basically refrain from fantasy fights when rival promotions are involved.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I die a little inside whenever someone brings up a TR vs GBP fantasy fight


I saw some asshole on esb say that he Floyd should fight either Provodinkov, Bradley, Kirkland or GGG rather than Maidana and Khan :verysad


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I saw some asshole on esb say that he Floyd should fight either Provodinkov, Bradley, Kirkland or GGG rather than Maidana and Khan :verysad


Stay far away from that place Simba :-(


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I die a little inside whenever someone brings up a TR vs GBP fantasy fight


Same.. Golovkin also himself said months back the fight was impossible to make due to weight disparity.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Mayweather is great at using leverage and fighter's own strength against them, especially when they over commit on something, May is right there taking advantage. It must be very frustrating to handle.
> 
> And yeah I basically refrain from fantasy fights when rival promotions are involved.


it never hurts to talk about them. And for some reason, the idea of GGG vs. FMjr brings out some of the worst in these guys. Not you though, since you've refrained from sounding like MW and some of the more vitriol FMjr defenders.

But yes, he does that very well. He's also a lot stronger then most seem to give him credit for. However, then it might be difficult to pretend FMjr is still a SprFW or tiny WW as so many try to sell him as.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> here's them actually fighting. Are you going to tell me the size difference between them is really immense or even distinguishable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Floyd looks soft too at 150 lbs lmao. Pictures mean nothing. He looked rock solid on fight night.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I saw some asshole on esb say that he Floyd should fight either Provodinkov, Bradley, Kirkland or GGG rather than Maidana and Khan :verysad


A fight with Tim Bradley would have been my first choice to be fair. Still a bit shocked he re-signed with Top Rank.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> It's not a secret that guys who balloon up between fights often add more water weight after weigh in. Did you not know that?
> 
> If you do not get that, then please stop posting. It's boxing 101 that most people realize. Except you, hell, look at what you replied with!?! What a clown!! You don't get too much unless someone explains every little detail to you. You are too clueless and don't offer anything but childish remarks about boxers to take the time to explain anything. You're a poser who pretends to be a black man on a boxing site. Doesn't get much worse then that.


Lmao


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Floyd looks soft too at 150 lbs lmao. Pictures mean nothing. He looked rock solid on fight night.


FMjr does not look soft at 150. That's just a ridiculous argument to even attempt SP.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> *it never hurts to talk about them*. And for some reason, the idea of GGG vs. FMjr brings out some of the worst in these guys. Not you though, since you've refrained from sounding like MW and some of the more vitriol FMjr defenders.
> 
> But yes, he does that very well. He's also a lot stronger then most seem to give him credit for. However, then it might be difficult to pretend FMjr is still a SprFW or tiny WW as so many try to sell him as.


Yes it does because they can't happen :cry real life fights that won't happen. It's such horseshit and now I'm mad :lol:

I think that so many welters gain so much weight post weigh in, it's given people a false sense of how big Floyd really is. He really is outweighed by more than 10 lbs basically every fight besides Marquez, then when he fought Marquez Floyd is this huge monstrous bully.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Same.. Golovkin also himself said months back the fight was impossible to make due to weight disparity.


Golovkin said he'd fight at 168 too. I'd love to see him and Froch or even Grovesy


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lance wants to see Floyd lose. Thus fight middleweights who are 4 inches taller and 20lbs heavier 



This is the same guy who said Floyd was ducking Vivian Harris lol



Cotto and Mayweather are the same size lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lance wants to see Floyd lose
> 
> This is the same guy who said Floyd was ducking Vivian Harris lol


Vivian Harris :rofl there's a missed name


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yes it does because they can't happen :cry real life fights that won't happen. It's such horseshit and now I'm mad :lol:
> 
> I think that so many welters gain so much weight post weigh in, it's given people a false sense of how big Floyd really is. He really is outweighed by more than 10 lbs basically every fight besides Marquez, then when he fought Marquez Floyd is this huge monstrous bully.


:lol: I get that.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Vivian Harris :rofl there's a missed name


:lol: Vivian Harris?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> :lol: Vivian Harris?


He was the next big killer at 140 if I recall...didn't Mausaa give him the biz?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He was the next big killer at 140 if I recall...didn't Mausaa give him the biz?


Maussa blitzed him! VH was hot for a second after his own thumping of Hurtado. He has some good wins (Urkal, lazcano, Hurtado, Johnston), but nothing special. His chin, and desire, were two elements which kept him from making the leap to elite in my opinion.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Lance is Mal?



turbotime said:


> Golovkin said he'd fight at 168 too. I'd love to see him and Froch or even Grovesy


That's a lot more achieveable moving up in weight, I guarantee Golovkin will have problem cutting weight where he's at now.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Maussa blitzed him! VH was hot for a second after his own thumping of Hurtado. He has some good wins (Urkal, lazcano, Hurtado, Johnston), but nothing special. His chin, and desire, were two elements which kept him from making the leap to elite in my opinion.





Leftsmash said:


> Lance is Mal?


:lol:

They both call me Beiber. :conf This place could use a Lance though.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Lance is Mal?


According to MW, a white boy who pretends to be a black man, I must be. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol:
> 
> They both call me Beiber. :conf This place could use a Lance though.


:lol: Really? After the thread you made touting JB as some MMA tough guy, I am surprised I am the only one who calls you that. But no, sincerest apologies, I am not. Maybe I am really a black man from Michigan too. LOL!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> :lol: Really? After the thread you made touting JB as some MMA tough guy, I am surprised I am the only one who calls you that. But no, sincerest apologies, I am not. Maybe I am really a black man from Michigan too. LOL!


:lol: No worries, Lance and I actually got on aside from the Mayweather stuff :yep


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Mal said:


> According to MW, a white boy who pretends to be a black man, I must be. Take that for what it's worth.


I do believe he's half and half, I never saw what the fuss was about there with that one but if you are LanceUppercut you aren't using enough emoticons like back at the old place, Lance was certainly an active poster. :yep Funny enough when it came to Ward I'd be in alliance with him against the droves of Froch, Kessler and other euro fighter fans.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> here's them actually fighting. Are you going to tell me the size difference between them is really immense or even distinguishable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cotto and Mayweather are both small JMWs. Don't know how comparing to Cotto validates Mayweather as a JMW?




























These are JMWs


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol:
> 
> They both call me Beiber. :conf This place could use a Lance though.


Thought he was a golovtard but he couldnt hide his hate for Mayweather

Nancy uppercunt is back!


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> I do believe he's half and half, I never saw what the fuss was about there with that one but if you are LanceUppercut you aren't using enough emoticons like back at the old place, Lance was certainly an active poster. :yep Funny enough when it came to Ward I'd be in alliance with him against the droves of Froch, Kessler and other euro fighter fans.


I can use more if that will up the ante of respect lol! I am only posting now while between projects. I should be offline for another few months, as soon as a couple weeks.

I enjoy the Euro fighters though. I find it difficult not to sheer for Carl Froch. Seems like a lunatic at times. Love a beer with him! As long as he brings his lovely wife though (and a muzzle :hey). I like Kessler, but was never sold on him. Ward is a technical genius as much as the ocean is deep! Do you recall him saying he might fight at HW someday? Bonkers!


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thought he was a golovtard but he couldnt hide his hate for Mayweather
> 
> Nancy uppercunt is back!


I don't hate FMjr though white boy. When you reach a certain level of maturity, you understand what real hatred is. I don't carry that type of baggage for anyone.

Look at you though, you constantly call some boxers GAY GAY or just insult them, then you accuse others of being racist due mainly to a little difference of opinion. And the sprinkles on the cake, you're a kid who pretends to be a black man. You're as low as they come poser.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Cotto and Mayweather are both small JMWs. Don't know how comparing to Cotto validates Mayweather as a JMW?


That was not even the point I was making. You know, I don't know how much more I can take of this, when posters cannot simply follow the posts! I never said it validates FMjr as a JrmW, I said they were essentially the same size. I cannot keep coming back to correct your assumptions on my posts Concrete.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Anyone can conceivably lose a fight on any given night, Mayweather could have conceivably lost to De La Hoya or Mosley but honestly what chance did you give those two of pulling off an upset. They are both very solid wins but in the grand scheme of things both were past prime, Mosley drew with Mora a mere 4 months after the fight to put things in perspective. De La Hoya was pretty much a semi retired boxer who would go on to get obliterated by Pacquiao. It sounds like im being incredibly harsh and perhaps i am, but those fights in my mind were not 50-50 fights or in any way as dangerous for Mayweather as the Corrales or Castillo 2 fights
> 
> Thanks for sharing the link, interesting stuff, would be great to see the actual contracts to see some of the stipulations etc. The ultimate deal breaker was definitely the money though, not a chance Bob was going to take anything less than 50% knowing he was negotiating with Goldenboy. Mayweather and co fully well knew that as well, its all well and good signing a contract and sending it across for an opponent to sign, something tells me that contract probably wasn't too enticing.


GGG would be Mayweathers biggest challenge at the moment due to size around his weight. But Mayweather wouldn't be GGG's biggest challenge around his weight, Ward would be. But as a GGG fan you clearly want GGG to fight Mayweather for financial reasons and not because it proves that he is the best fighter taking on the biggest challenge. Mayweather would be the oldest, smallest, and lighting punching opponent that GGG could face around his weight. Are people allowed to use that as excuses if they were to fight and GGG won like the excuses made for why Mayweather won his past fights?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> GGG would be Mayweathers biggest challenge at the moment due to size around his weight. But Mayweather wouldn't be GGG's biggest challenge around his weight, Ward would be. But as a GGG fan you clearly want GGG to fight Mayweather for financial reasons and not because it proves that he is the best fighter taking on the biggest challenge. Mayweather would be the oldest, smallest, and lighting punching opponent that GGG could face around his weight. *Are people allowed to use that as excuses if they were to fight and GGG won like the excuses made for why Mayweather won his past fights?*


Would you? What would your response be if GGG fought FMjr at JrMW, and won?


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> That was not even the point I was making. You know, I don't know how much more I can take of this, when posters cannot simply follow the posts! I never said it validates FMjr as a JrmW, I said they were essentially the same size. I cannot keep coming back to correct your assumptions on my posts Concrete.


Its past my bedtime I got work in the am. If i'm wrong i'm wrong and I apologize if I am. But the essence of this really comes off as trying to validate Mayweather as a JMW.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Would you? What would your response be if GGG fought FMjr at JrMW, and won?


I would imagine all the fantastic future match ups GGG can create going forward to see him become a star and ATG.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Its past my bedtime I got work in the am. If i'm wrong i'm wrong and I apologize if I am. But the essence of this really comes off as trying to validate Mayweather as a JMW.


That's quite alright, no harm, no foul. It might've sounded that way some, but wasn't my intention. Have a good night friend. :cheers


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> That was not even the point I was making. You know, I don't know how much more I can take of this, when posters cannot simply follow the posts! I never said it validates FMjr as a JrmW, I said they were essentially the same size. I cannot keep coming back to correct your assumptions on my posts Concrete.


Lance gets owned in a debate, says "Thats not what I meant, you arent following what im saying" whine cry, bitch moan, ect ect

You're a joke Nancy lol

Floyd and Cotto are the same size LOL!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> I would imagine all the fantastic future match ups GGG can create going forward to see him become a star and ATG.


He's already an ATG, he can beat anyone from 154-168, he knocks out Heavyweights in sparring. I mean he has yet to prove it in the ring, but his camp says so


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

I've tried hard to ignore this thread but it keeps popping up. 39 fucking pages. Floyd is having a midlife crisis about deciding between khan or maidana to collect his money, triple g. Shit. I don't think he could spell GGG he's so far off his radar

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Mal said:


> I can use more if that will up the ante of respect lol! I am only posting now while between projects. I should be offline for another few months, as soon as a couple weeks.
> 
> I enjoy the Euro fighters though. I find it difficult not to sheer for Carl Froch. Seems like a lunatic at times. Love a beer with him! As long as he brings his lovely wife though (and a muzzle :hey). I like Kessler, but was never sold on him. Ward is a technical genius as much as the ocean is deep! Do you recall him saying he might fight at HW someday? Bonkers!


Of course, it's hard not to respect Froch even to a degree, I know his so called arrogance can turn people off and didn't seem to help with the post fight interview after Groves but at one point I remember back at ESB he was listed in a thread along with Maravilla at the time in most respected. Kessler still gets respect, but yeah :lol: theres a video on youtube where he said he'd have a heavyweight match before his career is over, Bogotazo actually predicted it before he'd spoke of it.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Anyone can conceivably lose a fight on any given night, Mayweather could have conceivably lost to De La Hoya or Mosley but honestly what chance did you give those two of pulling off an upset. They are both very solid wins but in the grand scheme of things both were past prime, Mosley drew with Mora a mere 4 months after the fight to put things in perspective. De La Hoya was pretty much a semi retired boxer who would go on to get obliterated by Pacquiao. It sounds like im being incredibly harsh and perhaps i am, but those fights in my mind were not 50-50 fights or in any way as dangerous for Mayweather as the Corrales or Castillo 2 fights


No they weren't pick em fights, but I wouldn't say they were fights that Floyd couldn't conceivably lose. Of course anyone can lose on any given night, but a loss to either guy was plausible.



DOM5153 said:


> Thanks for sharing the link, interesting stuff, would be great to see the actual contracts to see some of the stipulations etc. The ultimate deal breaker was definitely the money though, not a chance Bob was going to take anything less than 50% knowing he was negotiating with Goldenboy. Mayweather and co fully well knew that as well, its all well and good signing a contract and sending it across for an opponent to sign, something tells me that contract probably wasn't too enticing.


Actually the contract said 50/50 split, which both camps agreed to. The deal breaker in the first negotiations was the random blood and urine testing.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

turbotime said:


> You know Golovkin/Mayweather can't be made right? Why do people act ignorant about this?


I'm well aware of the situation. Mayweather is moving down to welterweight anyways so the fight won't happen for several reasons aside from network issues. You're missing my point.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Hook! said:


> dlh went on to fight pacman at 147 ffs, bit different, he was dead ffs


My point about him being semi retired though remains.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Golovkin and his team wished they never said he was willing to fight up at 168 back in late 2012.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Concrete said:


> GGG would be Mayweathers biggest challenge at the moment due to size around his weight. But Mayweather wouldn't be GGG's biggest challenge around his weight, Ward would be. But as a GGG fan you clearly want GGG to fight Mayweather for financial reasons and not because it proves that he is the best fighter taking on the biggest challenge. Mayweather would be the oldest, smallest, and lighting punching opponent that GGG could face around his weight. Are people allowed to use that as excuses if they were to fight and GGG won like the excuses made for why Mayweather won his past fights?


Although ironically *gasp* id still make Mayweather a favourite over Golovkin if they were to fight at 154lbs. Mayweather vs Golovkin is one hell of a good fight to be made as is Golovkin vs Ward, im not going to lie the best matchups that can be made for Golovkin are Martinez, Quillin and Sturm in that order. Due to Golovkins unfinished business at middleweight a move down in weight for a big fight would be far more ideal with the likes of Lara, Mayweather, Canelo before bouncing back up in weight. Its not so ideal for Golovkin to go up in weight, be completely undersized, beaten and then find he has to lose the extra mass gained so he can fight at middleweight again. Providing he Golovkin can make the weight safely (which i think he can, he only weighs 165-170lbs out of the ring) a move down is always more ideal because he's going to be a more formidable force at 154lbs than he ever is at 168lbs.

As for the last part of course excuses would be made, thats part of boxing but then Mayweather has already proved himself good enough to win a title at that weight. If Golovkin pulled off the upset it would be a victory over the p4p best boxer on the planet, who despite being undersized had proved themselves to be one of, if not, the best at that weight. If Golovkin moved up, beat Froch and then got trounced by Ward i'd have to accept that despite being undersized for the weight GGG had previously proven himself as one of the best at that weight and thus it would be a very good scalp for Ward.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I think there are a select few that pick Floyd over Golovkin at 154 me and @Hands of Iron I think?


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Mushin said:


> No they weren't pick em fights, but I wouldn't say they were fights that Floyd couldn't conceivably lose. Of course anyone can lose on any given night, but a loss to either guy was plausible.
> 
> Actually the contract said 50/50 split, which both camps agreed to. The deal breaker in the first negotiations was the random blood and urine testing.


Yes a loss to either guy was plausible but hardly likely.

Did i miss the part where they stated both teams agreed, i thought Mayweather was never happy with a 50/50, so many goalposts being moved by so many people. Honestly its why i avoided all the talk about the Pacquiao Mayweather negotiations, just one big giant mess.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I think there are a select few that pick Floyd over Golovkin at 154 me and @Hands of Iron I think?


I just stated i would as well.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Meaningless vapid paragraph of no substance
> 
> Floyd doesnt have a belt a middleweight so what the hell are you talking about
> 
> ...


Wrong because i understand a Golovkin Mayweather fight will never happen. Afew so called boxing fans have thrown hissyfits at the mere mention of the fight and its quite honestly funny as fuck, hence why its got this far. Its even funnier that Golovkin was only answering a question in which Mayweathers name was mentioned to him. Are you going to answer the questions, we all know Floyd doesnt get targeted by the fighters exclusively in he weight class, perhaps i should start running my mouth that Floyd a current light middleweight champion is considering two former 140lbers as his next opponent...



MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd will never fight Gayboy but he certainly would fight Lara if he builds his name up with a few more big wins
> 
> I mean Floyd just fought Canelo. Let me guess that is now a cherry pick lol!!!!


I dont know you tell me, fair few on this forum were calling Alvarez "Gasnelo" and other names, but of course that wasnt yourself because you would never resort to insults. I find it funny as hell how your opinion of fighters will change from minute to minute depending on your agenda. Canelo is a good win over a top3 Light Middleweight, it is what it is.



MichiganWarrior said:


> So Canelo is now a "measured risk" but when the fight was made he was considered Floyds biggest threat and a fight most said he wouldnt take, now its a "measured risk"


Floyds biggest threat and the split in the poll are about 80:20 in Mayweathers favour. Hardly 50:50 or the type of split that would suggest Floyds biggest threat although he still gets major props for taking that fight

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?18766-Last-minute-picks-Mayweather-vs-Canelo

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=362573&page=5

Now compare that to Mayweather Lara results, about the same despite Lara not having a fraction of the fanbase and at the time of the poll hadnt made any serious noise. Ask anyone who the bigger threat is and the general consensus will be Lara.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=412394



MichiganWarrior said:


> So when Floyd beats Lara will he become a measured risk
> 
> "Lara drew with Molina and barely beat Angulo he's a hype job, Floyd should fight Groves or he's a pussy" lollll!!!


Id rate a Lara victory very highly, maybe even more so than a Golovkin victory, Lara holds a lot of strengths that could make Floyd struggle.



MichiganWarrior said:


> I know youre knew to boxing and dont know much about the sport but whenever Floyd knocks em down there's always another guy
> 
> Floyds already ducking lara incredible lol


I didnt say Floyd was ducking Lara though did i, i merely stated it was the best fight that can be made at this point but it probably wont happen. Lara much like Golovkin doesnt bring enough reward to the table to make the considerable risk worth it, i think Lara will continue to struggle to get his just rewards that his rich talent deserves.



MichiganWarrior said:


> Listen Chump, when Gayboy has a victory in his 30's as big as Floyds victory over Genaro Hernandez at 21 come talk to me
> 
> Until then keep hyping up these no mark Eurobums fighting junior middleweights afraid of moving up one weight class to get Wards BBC lol


The funny thing is MW is you have entered this thread to respond to myself, you have initiated this debate so im not quite sure what you mean by the "come talk to me" statement. Id get more sense talking to a brickwall about boxing than yourself so no when the other middleweights finally step up and face Golovkin i wont be discussing fuck all with yourself unless you initiate a conversation first. In which case you will still likely be told to fuck off and bother somebody else, i have shat out more knowledge about boxing than you shall ever know my friend, i gain nothing but disappointment when discussing anything with you.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mayweather isn't at his best at 154 and asked for a catchweight of 152 to even get into the ring with Canelo. Lest we forget, Floyd Mayweather is a welterweight who has campaigned at 151 on three occasions. I don't really care what belt he holds at 154.

Golovkin is a middleweight and not even lineal there.

I just don't find Mayweather/GGG as intriguing as some. I'm comfortable with a 37 year-old fighter taking on people his own size, protecting the empire that he has built. Golovkin should continue calling out Martinez and try to get Ward at a catchweight of 165.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> A fight with Tim Bradley would have been my first choice to be fair. Still a bit shocked he re-signed with Top Rank.


yeah he shocked me too. It made lots of sense to everybody that going to GBP would be a smart move :conf


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I think there are a select few that pick Floyd over Golovkin at 154 me and @*Hands of Iron* I think?


I'd still pick Mayweather over Golovkin AT 154. I don't know much about GGG, I am learning as I go, but GGG has A LOT to prove.

But even then, GGG hasn't faced enough top comp to know if its hype or not. I think Mayweather's speed and smarts will give GGG all he could handle, the only question I have is if GGG gets Mayweather along the ropes, I know Mayweather could block the majority of what GGG throws. The question though is if GGG's power is really that authentic that Mayweather still takes a lot of damage even blocking those shots. If that isn't the case though then GGG isn't fast enough, can't out think Mayweather, and Mayweather's repertoire would be nothing GGG has ever experienced.

It really bugs me though when Mayweather's risk taking ability gets called into question in order to promote another fighter who hasn't taken half the challenges or risk he has.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> *I'd still pick Mayweather over Golovkin AT 154. I don't know much about GGG*, I am learning as I go, but GGG has A LOT to prove.
> 
> But even then, GGG hasn't faced enough top comp to know if its hype or not. I think Mayweather's speed and smarts will give GGG all he could handle, the only question I have is if GGG gets Mayweather along the ropes, *I know Mayweather could block the majority of what GGG throws. *The question though is if GGG's power is really that authentic that Mayweather still takes a lot of damage even blocking those shots. If that isn't the case though then GGG isn't fast enough, can't out think Mayweather, and Mayweather's repertoire would be nothing GGG has ever experienced.
> 
> It really bugs me though when Mayweather's risk taking ability gets called into question in order to promote another fighter who hasn't taken half the challenges or risk he has.


What that is called is making an uninformed decision about a fighter you admit to know little about.:-(


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> I want a time machine to bang Marylin Monroe.
> (I have to find out)


Having a time machine doesn't mean you can bang Marilyn Monroe, there's the small problem of seducing her.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> What that is called is making an uninformed decision about a fighter you admit to know little about.:-(


Eh, Its more about knowing Mayweather, its also not like I have never seen GGG fight, I've seen his last like 3 or 4 fights minus his latest so far. GGG looks good but the level of comp he is facing hasn't solidified him.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

it won't happen. Floyd would probably win, but why take the chance and face a big puncher, and as we know Floyd won't ever fight him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> White trash can operate a smiley, im shocked


Stop with the oneshot impression please. Thanks.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> White trash can operate a smiley, im shocked


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

I want to jump in a DeLorean gun it to 88MPH & travel back to 1984 & smash Appolonia (Purple Rain)


----------

